# My Bohemian Bunnies



## tristaw. (Oct 30, 2010)

I decided I wanted to start a blog too. now that my bunny's health crisis is over, I want to chronicle our lives together and let go of some of the panic and sadness I went through with him. I'm madly in love with my bunnies. I have two, one I've had since he was teeny but he is two now, almost 2 and a half.

He is the light of my world ( besides his human siblings who also shine brightly but you know he is a bunny..and he doesn't talk back. well, not really.. he does sort of get in my face though.. :confused2:

Here he is: BunBun..






melted into the floor asleep... he has gone through a lot but this was after a happy leaping session. ignore the bad paint job please, it was my first attempt :wink





BunBun last year.. what a baby face. I could kiss him all day but he gets kinda annoyed with me when I do that. He gives me a quick lick then a look that says ok back off.. 

And this is the baby Tahli..
Nicked Tiny by my 4 year old. 







This bunny came into our lives two weeks before BunBun got so ill so a lot of my attention went to BunBun. I am rectifying that now and spent a lot of time with him today and he is reserved and shy but loves to cuddle so I'm sure he will feel how much I love him too. 

I look so forward to seeing his personality bloom.
He is the bohemian bedroom bunny and is completely in love with a deep red scatter mat. He has made it his own. he does allow me to sit beside him while he grooms if I move slowly and carefully and don't look at him. I have to pretend to not see him and then he is cool with me just chilling out with him. :biggrin2:

I'll be adding new pics soon. I can't help but want to show them off. I know they are my addiction.. they so totally rule my world lol


----------



## Flash Gordon (Oct 30, 2010)

Tristana Bun bun is so cute what a round sweet little face he has..
and Tahli with the kewl name is just like my Bambam is... u pretend to not look their way and they go about their business but when i turn my head to look at her she is gone..back to her cage....so funny..
excellent start to ur blog..!!looking forward to a poopload of more pics!!:weee:


----------



## Momto3boys (Oct 30, 2010)

They are both just so beautiful :heartbeat:

I'm glad you started a blog, but I NEED more pics :laughsmiley:

BTW, I used too or still do (I would have to check with Dad) have relatives in Windsor


----------



## tristaw. (Oct 30, 2010)

Lisa and Brandy, thank you  There will definitely be more pics. I kept leaving my cam in the car ( I take it everywhere with me) It is safely in my house now so watch out for your pic request. I get snap happy sometimes 

Brandy, cool about Windsor! Small world


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 30, 2010)

Congratulations on starting the blog  I've read your thread about BunBun was sick,right ? I'm happy to hear that now he's perfectly healthy. BunBun is so cute ! The pic of him melting into the floor makes me melting too ! :blushan: Looking forward to see more of your bunnies  Bring it on ! :yahoo:


----------



## tristaw. (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm dedicating the first part of this post to the little pooper who kept me up all night 

Yes, his domain as I said is his.. I mean our bedroom teehee
My good cam's battery has died so I took these pics this morning with my old ( now my 4 year old's) cam. Forgive the quality 

His fav place is under my daughter's toddler bed which is there for those "can't live without mama" nights.

He has mischief maybe guilt in those eyes?? nah, never guilt just a look of being *caught* doing something he shouldn't be.. he has owned that art book and loves to pull and drag it hence part of the noise last night. And that mat is THE mat.. he shuffles it around, moves it all over the room. He is one busy bun.

All those little poops are the result of the next pic.
Our cat, Cassie came to us as an adoption/ rescue in my mind. A friend knew a friend etc.. she is not the kitty who wounded BunBun. She is declawed.. no NOT by us, she came to us that way. She's 12 now and LOVES the bunnies and is very protective over them. They love her too when BunBun starts being amourous ( he will be neutered when he is completely better) she pats him on his head with one gentle thud and he goes back to laying down and she beside him. SOOO cute. However, Tahli was not pleased that cassie was laying on his mat but waited patiently until she left annoyed by my pic snapping. She looks annoyed doesn't she?








*
*This kitty is Manu, the one who was defending herself against the advances of BunBun which resulted in his illness  She was doing what came naturally and although for a while I was furious and hurting because she did that, I had to be reminded that she too was defending herself. It was my fault to think that she would be as laid back as Cassie. She is now separated from the bunnies for everyone's sake. The photo after this one, is where I found BunBun one day about six months ago. I was horrified because of the dangers of real cat litter but I snapped the shot and then got him out because he just looked too sweet. The cat box has since been moved.  

I'm also adding one last shot of Cassie because she is one gorgeous sweet kitty. I'm also in love with her.
hmmmm, I'm still getting the hang of this.. the pics are a bit in reversed order but I think they are self explanatory.. The pic of Cassie is from the camera whose battery has died. Hopefully, it will be charged and ready to go for better pic quality. btw, the toy broom was taken away from BunBun.. everytime I have my back turned  kids, toys, bunnies and kitties... this is my life.

My bohemian bunch. They have grounded me, the wanderer  










*



*


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 30, 2010)

Looks like it's a rough life, not!


----------



## tristaw. (Oct 30, 2010)

I had no idea how much bunnies would get into my blood. it's so great to be able to blog here and just drool over everyone's pics and stories. my friends get tired of my bunny tales 

so tonight, I was going through kijiji trying to find a cage for tahli for the nights only ( new thing for us). Hubby thinks it might be a solution to the night time digging, pulling, rearranging furniture  and nibbling that has been waking me up.

anyway... what did i stumble upon? available flemish giants.
BUT what did it, was the fact that they were advertised as good for meat and possibly a good pet.

"possibly" a good pet. argggh.

I have always wanted a Flemish Giant. always.
before I got Tahli, I called quite a few places and not one to be found anywhere.

my husband ( at work) made a loud crashing noise over the phone after I told him what I had found and I said, " what was that?" he said laughing, " It was me, putting my foot down"

Guess it's no Flemish Giant for me. not yet anyway.  I'm still learning about bunnies anyway. why oh why are they so incredibly addictive?

Until the time is right for me and I know more about bunnies, I will just continue to drool


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 1, 2010)

Today I had success. Tahli is a timid bunny. I have to lure him out.. he loves to cuddle but it's a bit of work to get him to trust. Today, he was resting on his bed and I went right up to him and he did not run away. at all. he just stayed there and let me take about 8 photos of him. I was so happy, I wanted to tell my family but I'm home alone so I did a happy dance all to myself 

Here's my not as timid Tahli.. oh my time stamp is all off


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 1, 2010)

now thats a precious bun...


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 2, 2010)

he is sooo precious. I'm falling hard for this little furbaby


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 2, 2010)

BunBun is the hardest bunny to get photos of. When he is on a wild ride around the house, he is a blur, otherwise he is always, did I say, ALWAYS, grooming himself or licking the floor, then scratching it, then flomph down he goes on his side in happy bunny bliss.. I'm searching for a camera that will work so much better than the one i have now.. the moments are lost with this one.. 

Here are more photos of my heart bunny aka " the bohemian bunnydog" ( he fetches) :heartbeat:




hmmm time to sweep his domain. he's not the only dustbunny under there he lives under my table for the most part. it's his as much as the bed is Tahli's 

he looks so grumpy in one lol maybe because mama cut back on the pellets to increase the hay


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 2, 2010)

Tahli is so cute  The last pic of Bunbun is so adorable  it's like he wants to say " momma, give me some more pellets, or you won't get any smiles ".  hehe.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 2, 2010)

Thank you Vircia  and that's exactly what I thought about grumpy face. funny how expressive they can be. my husband thinking he was helping with bedtime routine put bunbun in a cage last night ( grrrrrr) and BunBun glared, I swear it. When my hubby went to bed, I let him out muhahaha. Usually my hubby is in bed longggg before I do the night time rounds. bunbun was not impressed


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 3, 2010)

so it was another somewhat chaotic night in the bohemian bunny household. Tahli decided he would go on a run through the bedroom.

so I woke up to a disturbance in the bed, I felt my hair being pulled and having watched too many ghost hunter shows, i was startled and my heart started racing. I slowly moved, trying not to wake hubby and I see Tahli right beside me staring at me like "wake UP, woman".
He then started to tug on my hair again with his little teeth.

I gently put him back on the floor and went back to sleep. Again, I am woken up to the same tugging. He was very gentle. Again, I put him on the floor but this time near his hay.

And I went back to sleep. I felt a slight pressure on my chest. I opened my eyes and tahli was sitting happily on my chest!!!

Now.. all this is cute.. but I need to sleep! He doesn't seem to understand that Mama and him have different sleep schedules.

I am over the moon though by his overtures. He is/ WAS a timid bunny. I had to be very quiet, very soothing when I approached him. It appears to have worked. He is no longer shy ( obviously) 

When I did get up in the morning, I couldn't find him.. I panicked looked everywhere in our room for him..finally I found him, in my clean pile of laundry I did at 11 last night and being tired dumped it onto HIS toddler bed. He had burrowed into it, made himself a comfy little bed. 

I know I should make some kind of enclosure for him in my room but I just can't do it. The bunny lovin' in the middle of the night just completely melted me.

I have the sweetest buns in the world.. I'm so in love.
My next project is to pretty up his side of the room. He tends to stick close to that toddler bed. I thought since he took it over, I would put pretty *curtains* as a bed skirt to give him some privacy and make a name plate and hammer it onto the bed.

My intention was to move the bed into storage as my 4 year old is now able to sleep all night without nightly visits but it looks like for now, that bed is going no where.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 3, 2010)

What a great blog and your babies are just so precious!

I wish I could leave Snickers free roam all night but it's just possible 

I loved all your pics, they are such great bunnies and Cassie is GORGEOUS, I absolutely LOVE calico cats, I have one named Kipper


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks Brandy! 

I'm about to put some more pics I took this morning.. oooh my tahli, amazing how they just burrow straight into a heart..

I love my calico too. I was so angry at her owners. they had the typical story of *allergies* and when I went to pick her up, I saw a brand new puppy and a bag of puppy food. I was so glad she came to be with us. SHE is spoiled rotten 

She is 12 now, hard to believe. I took a pic of her this morning too


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 3, 2010)

scene of the crime of last night....lol






busted:


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## tristaw. (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## tristaw. (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 3, 2010)

Too cute!

Your daughter looks like she loves Tahli


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 5, 2010)

Brandy, she adores the bunnies.. she is so gentle with them. They loveeee her. My husband is their fav human though. The man who doesn't normally find animals as sweet and NECESSARY as I do  he just loves the bunnies. They are always bumping him, wanting to nuzzle him.. will do anything for his affection.
He almost looked guilty sitting there last night with Tahli in his arms as if he looked weak lol.. too cute.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 5, 2010)

So, I switched around the bunnies' living arrangements last night. bunbun was taken into my bedroom and tahli had free reign of the livingroom.. I wanted Tahli to have more interaction with us too so I thought it was a good idea.

Well.. two problems.. the cat ( manu) who was protecting herself from the advances of bunbun, found a way to get over the barricade and into the livingroom.. she is overweight  oops...( still trying to work on that) and she NEVER jumps up or over anything at all.

So, of course I panicked. Now, it seems a nighttime enclosure will be necessary for Tahli which breaks my heart BUT problem number two... in our bedroom, he nibbled nothing.. nada, niente.. he was the bunny with THE best manners ever..except for the tugging of my hair in the middle of the night.. ok so not THE best manners but close 

I woke up this morning to my wicker basket under my console table, with holes in it LOL I turned it around so hubby wouldn't see it.. yet..hehe

He ( Tahli not my husband lol) had also gnawed on the wood. Now, I happen to think it's quite cute because to me, it's a piece of history. Yes, really.. like worn out slippers almost. My hubby won't find the same meaning in these things though 

So.. it appears I will have to make an enclosure to protect Tahli from the newly adventurous and driven Manu and to protect the furniture. Blahhh.. I don't want her cooped up.

So, I will make something beautiful, bohemian, colourful, for my bunny who apparently loves to eat anything except his own things that are meant to be chomped on. Any ideas on an enclosure? I don't want it to look like a cage but I suppose I have no choice.

Btw, BunBun seems much happier in my bedroom and I've never seen Tahli jump so high and run so fast as he did in the livingroom. so, we're getting there..


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 5, 2010)

I said "her" gahhhh. Im still working on realizing tahli is a he


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 6, 2010)

Tomorrow my blog will be about Bunbun.. I've just needed to chill out with Tahli and get to know him.. tonight was magical. it was like falling in love.. past the infatuation and onto something deeper.. I'm wondering after the grooming session if his name should actually be "Nibbles" or something. He licked my feet, yes there is another bad quality polaroid pic showing this but he did this for a long time... he also nibbled gently at my toes.

Why on earth he should want to do this, is beyond me but I'm still far from fluent in bunny lingo, so I will trust that this means he digs me 

anyway, a few pics of the bonding process getting deeper and deeper. I missed a perfect photo op.though.. Tahli and Cassie laying side by side.. what a good decision I made bringing this bunny into our lives. 

He has these ways about him that just has that message of this little guy has something special about him. 


:inlove:

now some pics of the night :












sleepy baby..







uh oh daddy won't be happy..





Mama is very happy 






almost had the laying side by side shot but it took so long for the flash to stop blinking that I missed it grrrrr...
















the poor banished kitty 






I hate how this has to be..but it's for everyone's good. I'm still wondering about the *soft claws* thing for manu..She isn't a biter..so maybe this would work?

Can someone tell me the best camera for capturing the quick movements of bunnies? Something not too expensive but not crappy like the one I have now?

Tahli was standing on his back feet with his little nose up in the air..and once again, I missed it.

Tomorrow, definitely pics of my heartbunny..My BunBun needs that perfect face of his shown.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 6, 2010)

LOL Tahli is sure keeping you on your toes, haha your hubby sounds like my hubby!

The new pics are ADORABLE, I would have completly melted into a puddle when he was licking your feet....Snickers doesn't lick me, he just rubs his chin all over me, haha

I can't wait to see some new pics of BunBun :heartbeat:


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 6, 2010)

Tahli is truly an energizer bunny.. and can he LEAP.. nothing is safe muhahahaha..I LOVE when he licks me..BunBun does the same thing your Snickers does.. the chin thing. SO cute!!


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 8, 2010)

Today, I feel a bit disheartened about having to take BunBun back to the vet. he's doing well except for the loss of fur. It seems to be growing back but I still need to hear from a vet whether he needs more medication or that he is fine and the fur will grow back in time.

I'm also down in the dumps a bit because I have to create an enclosure for Tahli. I really don't like the idea but i know he needs it at night. He ate a hole in my couch. Lucky for me my hubby loves the bunnies. He said, " I bet you told him to do that because you want a new one, didn't you? 

So I have to figure out what type of enclosure..that's my next project. our place is quite small. I do have a walk in closet that is like a room and I could take the door off and put a baby gate with his litter box in the corner. I could decorate it and paint it so it could be his little room for the night to keep him and our things safe.

there would also be plenty of room for him to run around.
Has anyone done that? Made a room for a bunny instead of a cage like thing? anyway, I'm brainstorming. Any help or ideas would be great!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 11, 2010)

i think ur closet it more then enough room.and dont feel bad about closing him in..its for his own safety too...and all ur belongings..hehe..im not comfortable having free roam bunnies.they are troublemakers ...they look for trouble and they find it...
the only thing u gotta keep an eye on in ur closet is him getting bored and eating ur baseboards..he might not do it now ..but enclosed in a small area ..they tend to be drawn to them.and they are not easy to replace ...so id NIC cube around the inside of the closet ..cuz if he finds the baseboards once he will do whatever it takes to get to them again..obsessively.....yep troublemakers.

i have gates up everywhere in my house..i trip over those suckers on a daily basis and im pretty tall ..so it must be laziness..hehe..i bet ur kitty got cornered by ur bun ...most of the time kitties try to get away first ..then they fight ..unless u have an already moody cat to begin with....was the wound from a bite or from a scratch?? my cats have access to my buns anytime they feel brave enough...which is never...they are so traumatized by the buns they run for the hills ...every now and then one of the kitties wont be fast enough to escape and they get headbutted full speed ...hate to admit it but it makes me giggle....ive used the softclaws before on 1 of my cats that isnt declawed ..they are awesome..i didnt think theyd work very well..they stayed on for months..until the nail grew out ...i didnt buy anymore after that cuz they are so expensive.but they work better then any fake nails ive ever put on myself....u just gotta make sure u trim their nail first before u put the tip on ..cuz once there on...they dont come off easy...my black cat had red nails for months..looked pretty kewl....dont stress about all ur critters not getting along..everything will find its place...i have dogs that dont get along with my other dogs..so they are seperated ..and those dogs dont like my cats or bunnies ..so they are also seperated..i have to rotate animals in and out and in their outside run..it can be a pain in the butt ..but everybody gets attention and love ..so thats whats important to me..i just end up with the kind of dogs that people tend to dump at the shelter...or worse.everybody tells me why do u have a dog that wants to kill all the other animals...well i got her when she was a itty bitty tiny pitbull baby..and she ended up being very animal aggressive...i tried everything but she still wants to kill ...shes not people aggressive or else id have to get rid of her..the two aggressions are very different.alot of people think that the two go together..nope.....geez im rambling sorry didnt mean to write a **** book ...


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 11, 2010)

Yup I agree, your closet will be plenty of space and now you got me thinking about converting my own closet, hahahaha 

I think it's great for a bunny to have a place to call his own, I know Snickers LOVES his cage, I leave his door open when he's out and about and there's alot of times he will hop back in to check things out r to have a quick nap then hop back out.

You'll also get a better sleep  Definately take pics once you've completed it.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 12, 2010)

hon...are u ok? worried bout you.


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey, Tristana. How are you and Bunbun ? We're praying for your boy. 
Lots of hugs from Kimiko's family :hug:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 13, 2010)

oh please sign on ..


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 13, 2010)

thank you so much guys.. I wrote an update on my bunbun. he is fine. The vet thinks he scratched open his own healing wounds. I hadn't actually seen the cat attack, I assumed it because Manu was over the gate and bunbun was bleeding and his ear was torn. He didn't have a fever or any other clues to being sick. The doctor gave him baytril again and cleaned his wound. Once it was cleaned, it wasn't down to the bone. It had looked that way though. He is completely oblivious to his ear now. He is acting like nothing ever happened.
That bunny absolutely astounds me. I am beyond relieved. 

I'm so sorry it took so long for me to come back on but I've been watching his every move as well as being a childcare provider trying to take care of children while I worried about my bunny. You guys are the best. I don't know what I'd do if I didn't have a place to panic and vent and panic I did.

I do now keep manu in my daughter's room while BunBun is out anyway even though it wasn't her this time. It was a wake up call though for how things can happen so quickly.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 13, 2010)

oh Tristana im so flippin relieved!!..


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm so relieved too! In fact, I nearly did back flips tonight.
My BunBun did his little three scratches on the floor and the bunny flop! It's the first time in forever it seems, since he was so lively. He is really milking it though. He is always bumping me and laying at my feet and running circles, always wanting to be cuddled and I swear he wanted to play chase. Everytime I went to walk he charged me but not in an aggressive way at all. I would turn around and he would take off running.
LOL
I have put a boundary up that is like fort knox to keep manu completely away.
My other kitty is declawed ( she was when I got her) and I've always been against that myself but I'm seriously thinking about it with Manu. 
I have to do something. Maybe I can just continue to separate them but it's still always a worry and BunBun was never caged because he didn't need to be.. now to see him in that cage, it breaks my heart but i nearly lost him so I'm telling myself I'm doing the right thing.
He is still out an average of 10 hours a day but for a bunny that has been cage free for 24-7, it's a big adjustment.
I'm rambling, huh? I'm giddy happy about the bunny flop and the few binkies he did. He's a weird little bun. Thank God he's not vain because he's a bit of a sight at the moment


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 14, 2010)

This is just the best news ever inkelepht: That's me doing my happy dance, LOL

Sooooo relieved.
I look after kids as well during the day  (I also stay with an elderly lady at night). Sounds like you live a busy life like myself, haha


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 14, 2010)

ooh Brandy, so you know the chaos well too lol i spent yesterday trying to organize this place into something an adult would choose to spend time in lol

The bunnies enjoy the toys as much as the kids but really, it was a sight to behold.. uggh. and so I organized, cleaned, pondered, tried to make it all work and then tried again.

Seeing that BunBun has a fortress surrounding him now, I let him loose all night. Well, I woke up to poop everywhere.
So I vacuumed and vacuumed and tried to figure out how to make this house people friendly not only bunny friendly.

My hubby is getting annoyed by the gates, the well placed protective devices, I am putting up everywhere to keep the kitty away.

So he's a BIT cranky ( that's an understatement) He said to me, " you and your animals!!!" and this time without a smile on his face...uggh..I'm still trying to figure out what to do to make them all a little bit happier.

Today is the day I make Tahli his room. I am excited. I have about three hours to myself. It will take me that long to clear out that closet and try to find spaces for all the shoes, boxes, etc.

I think I will have to resign myself to having the bunnies have *playtime* for periods of time instead of being allowed free reign.

Last night, I was watching all the recorded paranormal states with my oldest daughter. She is nineteen and she got so frustrated. She said, " MOM, can you take your eyes off BunBun for long enough to watch this with me" uh oh, you know it's bad when your bunny gets in the way of quality kid time.

I was just so happy to see him so happy. He is in his cage right now and it's Tahli's turn to play. Hopefully when hubby gets home, the room for Tahli will be ready and the house will be in order. That should put him in a better frame of mind. 

I think he was still miffed because Tahli chewed the buttons off the beloved remote used solely for the purpose of watching sports ( the bane of my existence) If I could have, I would have high fived Tahli lol. He did well muhahahah..


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 14, 2010)

Your house and my house sound so much alike it's scary!!!

Craig is always complaining about me and my animals, he claims I spend more time with them then I do him and they all eat better than us!!

And sports is his life and I HATE sports!!!
I was doing the same thing yesterday, I had destroyed my closet to make a new bunny place, I just have to grab a few more things before I can make it work.

5 nights a week I stay with a 93 yr old lady (I am off Mon and Wed nights) I get home a little after 7 just in time to get my boys onto the school bus, then Mon-Thur I babysit a 1 and 3 yr old then on Tuesday I also babysit a 2 yr old.

On top of my kids (I have 3 boys, ages 9, 8 and 5), hubby, my own pets sometimes I think I am running a nuthouse (or I guess I'm the nu?!?!) 

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one out there, LOL


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 14, 2010)

Bahahaha.. so good to know I'm not the only one too LOL
OK, now I've been putting off the work of the closet. It will be worth it when it's done. so wish me luck, I'm going in


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 14, 2010)

How did it go today?? Did you get everything situated for tonight??

I am going crazy  My new addition isn't going to go as smoothly as I had hoped.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 14, 2010)

sports sports sports.....yep any sports my man get on tv...he watches...its hard enough to hafta hear football all day or basketball but good god do i hafta listen to all the horns in the background during the World cup soccer...if i hear another horn i swear im gonna cram it down somebodies throat..hehe....yes my house is the same..i have 9 bunnies ,3 cats,3 dogs and a pigpen for a man...and i have my own business to run.....THEN my man wants quality time...its tough to get in the "mood" when i just cleaned all the litter boxes ..hehe.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 14, 2010)

Brandy- I'm ashamed of myself, my human children ( adults) ended up coming for lunch, I cooked, then said I was going to watch a little tv and THEN I fell asleep!!!!

So little Tahli's house is still a closet  Tomorrow is another day however most likely a chaotic one too arggh..

I read about your bun's fleas  Don't you hate it when things are all arranged in your head and then everything gets changed on you?? I hope the whole thing gets cleared up soon. :hug2:


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 14, 2010)

Lisa, I so hear you..my god those horns, I couldn't stand it.
My husband watched multiple sports flipping the channels between plays or whatever they're called  I'm not sure what bothers me more, the flipping or the watching and try TALKING to him during these things??? omg. he doesn't hear anything else BUT sports.

I suppose I could ask for just about anything and have him nod his head "yes" to any thing. he would do it just to have me move out of the way of the tv.I could make this work for me.. hehe


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 14, 2010)

Your bunny's are so cute, the next time my friend goes to Arizona to visit his son, I may have him do some bunny napping!


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 15, 2010)

Why in Arizona?? She lives in Canada 

Tristana, yup, it seems nothing ever goes as planned, but we always get through it! Wait until you see him, you'll fall in love :heartbeat:

I bet it was a nice nap, oh how I love naps!!


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 15, 2010)

Brandy- I can't wait to see your bunny! I love pics so much. Sometimes don't you wish you could reach through the screen and snuggle them?

Here I thought I was so smart. Last night, still trying to find a Tahli solution for housing because he loves to sleep with us and well, he is quite active between snoozing and I do want to keep some of my hair  I thought I had a brilliant idea. He loves his toddler bed, so I took the mattress off, I flipped it to make a corner type enclosure. I had the end up against the dresser and I thought there.. He is safe, we are safe and I can sleep without the hair pulling. I mad it so pretty with his red mat, and his ball and some baby toys.. he looked so cute and happy in it. 

Little did I know he was scoping for an escape route in his little head. He looked so innocent. " I love it mommy.." then a silent evil laugh I'm sure. he conned me.

Well. 3 am, hubby has the lights on full blast. I woke up and he says, ' tahli has escaped" I had no idea a bunny could squeeze out of a slat that was so small. I said how do you know? He said, " because I woke up to little claws and a fuzzy tail on my back." LOLOL teehee

So I put a piece of wood in the spot that I was so sure would be too small for him to squeeze through. Determined little dude.. 

I really have to get at that closet lol oy.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 15, 2010)

Dave- they are totally cute but since you're in the us and i'm in canada, I am well prepared to hide them muhahaha  you gave me lots of notice


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh so many times I have wanted to reach through the screen!

LOL Tahli is so funny!!


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 15, 2010)

I am such an uber worrier.. but I also have good instincts usually. Maybe I was too hopeful about BunBun or maybe I am just once again overwhelmed by the stress of thinking he is in pain. I am having my work break right now and think it's the best time to just write.

I am scared to death of losing this bunny. I know you're not supposed to have favourites. I love Tahli to pieces and he is special in his own unique cute bad way but BunBun is my soulmate. I know only you guys on here will get that concept. Other people call me nuts.

I've said this before but I wonder if I am too sensitive to have pets at all. When my kids get sick, I take them to the doctor, of course I worry but usually colds, flus, ear infections well, they run their course, you give antibiotics and they've gotten better.

It's been a month of more since this stress over BunBun.
I even dream of losing him. This is one negative post isn't it?? I'm sorry if I'm a downer. I spend much of my day watching him, patting him, obessively changing his water to make sure it is perfectly fresh.

The cats are my daughter's domain. cats are her soul animals. she is obsessive too in making sure everything is fine and fresh but the bunnies are mine ( in my heart anyway)

I went from being excited to seeing him act like a baby bunny and now he seems tired. Not lethargic.. not hunched up or anything but tired. He is stretched out today and was last night too and he ate and drank and munched his hay and had a raisin or two. He wasn't quite as frisky with me.

Before he got sick, I didn't fret like this. I never thought twice about if he was tired or cranky. I just rolled with it because he is allowed to have his bunny moods too and I'm sure animals get tired after rigorous exercise. It just different this time.

I'm afraid the vet will roll his eyes that I'm back again. I'm the only one who sees that his ear looks swollen.

:?


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh Tristana :hugsquish:

If you really think he needs the vet then I would take him, you probably won't get peace of mind unless you do.

It's hard not to worry about them, especially when they can't talk to tell us what's wrong.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 15, 2010)

You're right. It is the only thing that would give me some peace.. Brandy,you rock! :big kiss:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 15, 2010)

huh..Arizona? thats where i live..he mustve confused the two of us...none of the regular guys comment on my blogs cuz they dont like me..hehe...makes me giggle ...so whats shaking guys??..Tristana...when i lost REdrum..i got just like u are now..worry wart...everything the buns did slightly dif..i was like 'THEIR NOT GONNA MAKE IT ..THEIR SICK>"..I was driving myself nutso..and my boyfriend too..and i lady i know that has buns forever told me my stress is sensed by the buns./..so as hard as it was i had to stop looking for stuff to worry about with them...//we are very similiar with how we think and stress..hehe..suks dont it?..


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 15, 2010)

Lisa, my mother told me the same thing! She said that too when my kids were newborn that they would stress because they would feel my stress. So, I think I'd better lay back and relax a bit. I will be able to tell when it's his turn to play tonight. If he still seems lazy/tired. I'll take him back to the vet. The car has been fixed WOOHOOOO, that makes life easier! and yup on the thinking and stressing, totally sucks! lol I need to learn to breatheeeeeeee..


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 16, 2010)

So, I'm done. Really. I will NOT worry so much about my animals. BunBun was happy flipping again last night and today was running in circles. I can not keep myself on this rollercoaster ride of worry, hope, worry.. I can't enjoy these little furry babes until I stop with the worry.

BunBun jumped onto the couch when I was eating a carrot. Yes, a carrot. I hate carrots.. however, BunBun loves them. I gave him a nibble, he had the end bite. He hopped down after and went on his merry way. The little traitor. I thought he was coming to snuggle.

And Tahli.. oh my, another tale for another day. What a little monster lol. All of my furniture now have her mark on them. Teeth marks that is LOL. Now, back the the human children. It's been a hectic day here.. arrghh.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 16, 2010)

I said her again. My bunny is going to have a complex lol


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 18, 2010)

arty:

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday dear Tristana, Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 18, 2010)

Brandy...teeheee.. thank you. My daughter is taking care of the kiddles and bunnies and cats and me and hubby are off to celebrate!! I'm thinking a movie. He is thinking food ( of course) Maybe we'll do both


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 18, 2010)

Click


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 18, 2010)

bahahahhaah lisa HOW awesome. that MADE my day!!!!!!!! xoxoxo


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 18, 2010)

seriously? someone has to stop me. ok a long while ago before Tahli, I saw an ad for flemish giants.. could never ever find any anywhere around. I responded with some questions and never got a response. well, today on my birthday.. the man wrote me profusely expressing his apologies for not seeing my email a long while ago and he told me he has a number of flemish giants. It's my birthday WHICH by the way was awful except ... bahahah still laughing over the jibjab, Lisa.

So, I sit here thinking.. and thinking and thinking and knowing that I really would be insane to answer affirmatively this man's response to me. Especially since hubby was complaining a few days ago about " you and your animals!!!!"

The man offered to bring down a number of the buns so I could find the one I would fall in love with. Thanks dude for being exceptionally gifted with the words I SHOULD NOT BE LISTENING TO!!! 

So, for hubby's sake. someone give me some negatives. Give me a reason NOT to do this. My bunny loving self is just twitching to write, YES PLEASE BRING THEM ALL!!! Self restraint, woman. self restraint. 

You know I am very good in other areas of my life. I really am able to control myself but OMG.. bunnies. I've got a real problem  Someone type.. "NO" but then tell me why.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 18, 2010)

i started with 2 ...lost one ...now i have 9 ....have rescued about 21 ..so i know the addiction..but i gotta tell u...i am overwhelmed with cleaning and trying to give all of them love..i feel bad cuz i dont have enough time in the day to cuddle all of them as long as id like..it breaks my heart to see all of them reaching up in their cages to get some loving.....u have a chance to bond so closely with the two u have...i hate to say it but id love to have Flashie just run thru the house all day ...my little buddy...but i cant.other buns need time out too..so he suffers for my addiction...if i were u and u REALLY REALLy wanted a giant..only get one for a bondmate to one of ur bunnies...so that wud prob be a female giant....ur gonna need a bigger cage...a bigger poop box.,.,,a bigger carrier for transporting them...i didnt think about that stuff till later ...let me know what u decide...i love bunnies!!!!!!!!!!!!
HEHE ..happy birthday my sweet friend!!..im glad u liked the video...starring Flashie..hehe..he rocks dont he?!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 18, 2010)

i found this saying online some time ago..and u made me think of it..
"Ideas are like Rabbits ,you get a couple and learn how to handle them and pretty soon you have a dozen."..


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 18, 2010)

see.. that's the prob too. the bonding thing. BunBun was going to be neutered than got sick twice. so his operation has been put off until I know he is going to keep on being as chipper as he has been.

Tahli is my worry. He is umm.. spirited.. how do I say this..well sometimes he is not so nice. He lunges and he hasn't bitten me but I would be nervous to bond him with any bunny at all. He's a bit wired for sound and wow can he jump for a bunny with realllly short legs lol

and that's another worry I don't know enough about rabbits.
I thought everything was cool until BunBun was injured, my first sign of any trouble in any animal I have ever shared my life with!

So bonding them, I would have no idea what to do. in my mind, I have it all organized. BunBun gets the livingroom in the nighttime from 6 30 till midnight ( or whenever I go to bed) Tahli is out all day until 5 30. he has tried to fight BunBun when BunBun is in his cage. The last few days, he hasn't done this. He lies beside the cage and theyre cool with each other.

I was thinking if I got a giant then I would have to change their skeds. it's awful when you knowwwwwww all the things that would be difficult like the cleaning and the brushing ( I brush my buns, is that weird for short hair?) and the loving but why does my heart rule my head when it comes to bunnies??? AND I am justifying it all by saying well I had a shitty bday I owe myself this longterm dream of mine..

and my HUBBY didn't get me even a card, the ***** ( love him but hey that was kinda rude). oh my, can someone say.. ( cover your ears men) PMS. yup that's me.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 18, 2010)

bahahahahha Lisa, you have me laughing today THANK GOD because the people in my life are ready to shun my sulky self I think lol


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 18, 2010)

ya know i just dont get my hopes up anymore when it comes to men...therefore i dont feel the let down...
sorry he didnt get u a card...do u want me to make u another on jibjab..this time starring one of ur buns?..i wud need a pic of them with their face head on looking at the camera...


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 19, 2010)

I would love a card starring my bunnies. I will look through the pics I have and find a shot that is face on. I'm excited!and yess.. men..grrrr ..he's usually such a big ole softie so I'm a bit miffed/puzzled by this out of character him. oh well, I am off to bed ( I've said that for more than an hour but I'm dreaming of a grey flemish giant because yup I asked the man eons ago if he had any greys and then tonight I hear yes, I have a few! ( they are 9 weeks old). I can't stop thinking about it and then I get myself all teared up excited knowing that this dream is within hand's reach but then reality sets in.
I hate reality.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 19, 2010)

ditto on the reality.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 19, 2010)

well well well...
After emailing my hubby quite a few times at his work. He is telling me, "baby it is just not practical to have another bunny with so many other *barnyard* animals here." GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR barnyard. Omg will be be in trouble when he gets home...but then he said, " you know I can't believe I am saying this but I kind of wish we could have that flemish giant too" oh thanks, you wish it but won't say yes because it's not practical. did I already say grrrr?

Yesterday was the WORST day of my year. My son suffers from depression. I had to leave the other kids with my daughter, take my son to the hospital, they had no beds so now my daughter is staying with him until Tuesday when he can see a doctor again. His medication was changed and now it's a waiting game.

Why am I telling this? well one to vent, two because this is painful and three to tell you what my beautiful cat did.
I've been numb, unable to cry but needing to, and my cat came up onto my lap, looked me in the eyes forever and she melted me. I ended up bawling into her fur and when I looked at her again,she took her paw.. LISTEN TO THIS...and without claws, wiped a tear, yes she did.. omg..

I told hubby To NEVER EVER EVER mention rehoming this cat ever again and that she did more for me than any human had done this past few days of stress. He ( my hubby) had his tail between his legs.

So, I know this wasn't a blog about bunnies this time but I had to share what Manu did. What a gift she gave to me.
:heartbeat:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 19, 2010)

Animals have a way of sensing just whatyou need and providing it.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 20, 2010)

Isn't it amazing what animals can do :heartbeat:

Thursday afternoon, my 8 yr old Corbin got off the bus crying, him and Dakin(who is 9) have been fighting over a little girl, but she always choses Dakin. Anyways Corbin told her when she comes over on Friday he wasn't going to talk to her and he felt awful for saying it to her, we were discussing ways for him to apologize and he was crying sitting on the chair when Lucy (boxer) stood up, put her 2 paws on his chest and started licking his tears.

They are just so amazing...I wish everyone could understand and appreciate how special animals are :heartbeat:


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 20, 2010)

awwwww Poor Corbin, all these lessons in life we have to go through and they start so young  what a beautiful thing Lucy did for him. 

And I wish people understood too, they might learn something from animals. 

Last night, Manu got into bed with me under the covers. Usually she sleeps with my oldest daughter or if my daughter is out for the night, she still prefers her bed to anywhere else.

But instead, she crawled in with me her back all curled up to my tummy and purred up a storm. Hubby didn't know she was there ( he doesn't like animals on the bed though he knows he has no choice with Tahli lol) he said to me, " what the **&^ is that noise?" I said my therapist is in bed with us


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 20, 2010)

I found out that the woman whose child I have full time is quitting her job temporarily until end of december so I am losing a lot of money around x-mas can you say STRESSED. oy.

I guess the bunny's fixes have to wait until January. And wow does BunBun need it. He is a little humping machine. :nerves1


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 20, 2010)

Ahahahaha I know it's not funny but I had to laugh at the thoughts of you sleeping with your therapist, ahahaha.

And EEEEKKKKK on the babysitting, I worry about this constantly or the fact the lady I stay with 5 nights a week is 93 so I know she's not going to live forever.

Stressed is right, why does all the bad stuff always seem to happen around the holidays?!?! You'll get through it :hugsquish: Maybe you can find another babysitting job


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 20, 2010)

Not as well done as your Lisa but its still funny. I hope it works! here goes..

http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/j6nNhRa7fRYspRh3


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 20, 2010)

that is EXCELLENT!!.i did that one with my boyfriend and i before and i couldnt stop laughing.....its hard to do a lop in one of those vids isnt it?..u did better then i can with a lop..i luv that website ..i even bought the membership !! ill hafta show u a few of my xmas ones.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 20, 2010)

Trist i just posted one to my blog...u gotta see it


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 21, 2010)

Lisa, I have read over and over and over  your post about my want of a flemish giant and I still can't stop thinking about it.. I am obsessing about wanting one. i've been reading all day about them and WORSE.. I am LOOKING AT PICTURES.. oh god, why can't I have a massive house!!!!

There is an ad on Kijiji for a spayed female 4 years old,15 lbs who the owner says is spirited and feisty. She said she would want an experienced rabbit owner for this bunny. I'm not sure if spirited and feisty means nasty or just active and I'm certainly not sure if I would fit into the experienced bunny owner category. My experience is based on two bunnies only and I want a laid back bunny.

Hubby is caving since I am showing him the pictures of flemish giants. I want him to cave but I'm still wondering if I should do it at all. She is spayed already and an adult and although I wouldn't mind getting a baby, I really love the idea of an adult.

oh my now sleepless mind... bunnies sighhhhh 




:inlove:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 21, 2010)

well spirited and feisty is weird for a flemish...cuz they are norm very kicked back kinda bunnies.i mean i see a burst of binkys come outa them too but majority of the time they are mellow...ive heard that some people stop breeding certain colors of giants cuz they tend to be aggressive,,,i think its the agouti one..but they call it something else...i know theres a mod on here that breeds flemish and she knows all there is to know on them..id talk to her about this ..let me try and find who it is again...


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 21, 2010)

ok thanks, that would be great!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 21, 2010)

its Tinysmom ..shes the flemish breeder ..shell be able to help u im sure..


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 21, 2010)

thank you ))


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 21, 2010)

well, I have batteries for the cam so new photos later today!! Hopefully santa will take my STRONg " won't let it go" HINT about a new camera. 

I'm also going xmas shopping today. I don't think I've ever mentioned it but I HATE shopping. crowds, noise, people..however when I have a goal in mind, I will do ok.

I have my human kiddles all figured out but my furbabies.. what to get..Kitties are pretty easy. I got BunBun baby toys the last few years and a blankie but he didn't like any of them, not even the blankie!! little ingrate.

He looked at me like, " ok, so what did you REALLY get me?"
bahahaha.

So any ideas??


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 21, 2010)

CHRISTMAS SHOPPING YAY!!.....not really i hate it too..hehe

bunny treats are the best for Christmas presents..heres a couple of links u might like

dried flowers i have a bunny safe dried flower list for ya if u need it too.i really want to order from this place soon

mini hay bales and willow rings willow rings are 1.00 wayy cheap and the mini bales are a great great size and they have all dif kinds of hay to chose from..i really liked when i ordered from Barbie bRown..and check out her website too she is the all knowing guru of bunnies...AND she loves to talk to anybody on the phone if u have a question about bunnies...shes basically a free knowledgeable bunny advisor..and shes super kewl too.

i have tons more if ur interested..
and any of ur local Rabbit Rescues carry all kinds of healthy bunny treats and the best part is alot of the money goes to help the bunnies..


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 21, 2010)

almost forgot this one...
bunny treats


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 21, 2010)

awesome!!! I like the cranberry timothy hay thingie ( my memory sucks) it looked so GOOD! lol thanks for the tips  I won't get a disgusted look this year lol


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 22, 2010)

Ohhhhhhh if I was just a little closer I would go shopping with you.

I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE shopping and spending money!!!!


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 23, 2010)

I am still too shocked to go into detail. Tahli died unexpectedly, suddenly an hour ago. I can't even speak. I don't even know what to say and I've never known this much pain since my grandmother died.

Tahli. all this time I have worried about BunBun and it was Tahli who died without warning.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 23, 2010)

what?...oh nooooooooo!!!..TRistana im so sorry.geez....when? how? wtf??????..

RIP sweet Tahli...


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 23, 2010)

A hug for u......cuz i know u need it.


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 23, 2010)

A hug from me too :hug: 
Again, I'm very sorry.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 23, 2010)

My 19 year old daughter and I were together when Tahli ( aka Tiny to my 4 year old) died. We both blame ourselves. We had gone to my son's apartment to be with him because he is ill.

We were there most of the day and into the night. I called hubby a few times and the last time I called him I said, can you check on the bunnies , make sure they have their hay and water.

When we finally got home, My daughter went to check the bunnies. She said " Tahli is wet mom" I went to see and Tahli had a wet face and a partially wet side.

We dried him off and wrapped him in a towel and when he was all dried and warm, we went and asked hubby what happened. He said he had been running in his larger enclosure and had banged into his water.

The only I can think of is shock. I spent all night online searching causes for sudden death in rabbits. He was fine before we left for my son's. He was eating some greens up on the bed with me.

My daughter is hysterical. She said if we hadn't gone over and stayed that late, this wouldn't have happened. I blame myself that I didn't run home and take care of the bunnies myself and then just go back over.

She said her water dish was put in the wrong spot, right next to her litter box. She thinks Tahli must have jumped out and into the water.

We don't know how long he had been wet before we got home. 
I am still in shock but I'm so relieved you guys are here. I have to thank you again xo


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 23, 2010)

As easy as it is, you guys can't blame yourselves 
It was just Tahli's time, as sad as that is. I don't think it had anything to do with the water....

I feel so awful :bawl:
You guys gave Tahli the best gift ever, he was so loved and spoiled that he knew it was safe to cross over, I wish I could bring him back for you :cry4:


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 23, 2010)

I agree with Brandy. For me, water shouldn't be the cause for his death. The sudden death is quite a common thing in rabbits.  Like Lisa said, some of them passed away without any warning, they just...gone. Will you take him to the vet for post mortem ? 
Please Tristana, please don't blame yourself, and tell this to your daughter too. You guys were there for someone who's as important as Tahli. It's just Tahli's time. The time he was with you, I'm sure it was the most wonderful time for him, for you and for your family. We can't avoid death. If it will help making you feel better, even a bit. She now binkies free at the rainbow bridge, and trust me... one day we all will be together again, and will never be apart for forever. For now, be strong, Tristana.  I know it's hard and my heart's broken for what happened. I still can't believe it). I'm here for you, whenever you need someone to talk to. 
Thousands hugs for you and family :hug:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 23, 2010)

maybe he had a seizure and THEN fell into the water..my bunnies get wet sometimes its not that big of a deal..unless he was OUTSIDE and wet when it was very cold..my Flash stands in his water bowl sometimes waiting for his treats....he doesnt even realize hes wet until his "raisin trance" is over....
ur gonna drive urself crazy trying to figure out how he passed....i know ur gonna...ur just like me...
i ended up getting a necropsy done on Redrum cuz i NEEDED to know wtf?? ....
i know exactly how ur feeling right now....guilt...dont listen to it....u cant stop ur life to be home every min. watching the bunnies..
im so sorry this has happened ..i really am...so what u need to do is cry ur eyeballs out..i mean freakin cry HARD..cuz it hurts and ur gonna miss him....then u gotta turn this around into a positive thing...i dont know ..in honor of Tahli plant a bush or tree in ur yard...or donate 20bucks to a rescue in his name.......OR rescue a needy bunny.................................................thats how i fixed the hurt of losing Redrum............................................................we luv u and are here for you..Lis and all the Hiphops.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 23, 2010)

oh yea ...and ur NOT GOIN ANYWHERE WOMAN...ur part of the family ..we need u here.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 24, 2010)

You guys are wonderful. :big kiss:
It's been a very difficult day. 

Lisa, I was thinking all day about rescuing a bunny but feel disloyal thinking about it even though I would be saving a life and spoiling another one rotten. It's just so soon. I don't know if I would be trying to ignore, deny the pain I feel and would that be fair to a new bun or to Tahli's memory. 

I'm going to have to try to sort through my feelings. I took down Tahli's enclosure today and that was pure hell because I had just made it the day before and he loved it..but my 4 year old cried everytime she looked at it.

she asked me if bunnies go to heaven and do they come back in another bunny body? I have a deep kid. I told her some people believe that. I told her heaven was his home now and she cried, no mama, we are his home.

She was crying too because she was scared the cats in heaven had claws and would hurt tahli. How do you deal with a child's loss. She adored him more than anything. She told me once, BunBun is yours, mama. Tiny is mine. ( she nicknamed him Tiny)

It's been awful.
My oldest daughter who was with us last night is absolutely lost. she looks haunted.
I'm numb and it comes in waves. Hubby broke down and cried tonight.
I still just can't believe it. I need to grieve but I need to do it here or privately when no one is home. I feel like I have to keep it together somehow but the images of his death won't leave my head. I couldn't leave him to die alone and I wonder if he would have preferred that.

My heart couldn't do it but having to witness that tore me to pieces and I find although I'm trying to think of him licking my toes and peeing on hubby's side of the couch and him watching boxing with my husband, but the images of last night just keep haunting me.

A friend told me she thought another bun would be healing to me. That it could help erase some of the images of last night so I could focus on remembering all the love and spoiling and binkies Tahli did. I'm just not sure what will help.

I feel physically ill thinking about last night. I am sooooo glad that you guys get this and you get the guilt part and the overthinking part. I didn't want him examined after the fact because I don't think I could bear to know if there was something I overlooked or that it had been the shock of the water or the stress of his move to his new enclosure which was just kickass. he chilled out in there on his mat and seemed so happy but did the change kill him?

All these thoughts, I really do have to get a grip.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 24, 2010)

For Tahli ( Tiny) finally my grief is full out. this song burst me.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wsMICy8D_Y[/ame]


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 24, 2010)

oh trist. the water didnt kill him.. the new kickass enclosure didnt either...he had something wrong inside. 

ya know when i lost my Redrum i thought the same thing..i wanted another bunny so so bad..but i didnt want it to seem like she was forgotten or replaceable...but after too many days of sobbing in the shower(so know one could hear me)..i got Flashie and Angel,,,,.. my girl passed on the 4th of july and i got flashie and angel on the 15th of july...11 days of looking at her empty cage...and saving some of her poops in a sandwich bag....geez i luvd that stinkin bunny......to some people 11 days seemed pretty quick..but this is my life...so screw em.
Tahlis passing has made me meloncholy....ur little bunny has touched someone many miles away......imagine that.
big squeeze from me in arizona to you in bumfrack egypt uh i mean Canada.


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 24, 2010)

:kiss1:
There's nothing else to say, except... " You've got a friend here " ! :hug2:


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 24, 2010)

Tristana, I am sitting here bawling my eyes out reading what you just wrote.

I can't even begin to explain how heartbroken I am for you and your family. It's perfectly ok for you to break down and cry in front of them, you're only human and it might actually help your daughter.

When I was a little girl my dog got ran over and I was so devastated but I thought I was the only one so I would go into my room and cry and cry and cry. Finally one day my Mom heard me and snuck in and laid down n the bed with me, she asked me if I was OK and I said No...my heart was broken and I didn't know how to heal it, then she started crying and talking about everything that had happened, we both had a good cry and it made me feel better knowing my Mom was hurting right along with me and we could heal together.

Hun, YOU and only YOU will know when it's time to add another bunny into your heart, it might be tomorrow, it mighe be in 6 mths time but you will know when it's right.

:big kiss:


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 24, 2010)

Brandy, I bawled too reading what you wrote. 
I lost a cat when I was 11 ( he had been run over too) and I cried alone too. I wonder if my mom or dad had known and had cried with me I would have healed sooner too. I needed your words so much.

Vircia, thank you. having friends help me through this is exactly what I need.

Lisa, thank you. You always seem to know what I need to hear.
My friend I mentioned last night called me and asked if I wanted to "meet" a bunny a friend of hers is trying to find a home for. 

I'm seriously thinking of at least meeting the bunny.
All she told me was he is 7 months old, big, white with a black nose and black ears.

My husband is not sure if I should do it because he is afraid I will be impulsive but I don't think he is right about this one. It could almost let me know if I am ready or not. I think I would know just by being around another bunny.


----------



## jujub793 (Nov 24, 2010)

you will never know unless you do it! your heart will tell you what you need to do.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 24, 2010)

despite mixed feelings guilt, regret, and trying to permit myself some excitement. I did indeed bring home that bun. I still don't think it was impulsive. I needed to do this. He is male but when they got him at 4 weeks ( YIKES) old, they thought he was a girl and his name was Amelia. They changed it to Pablo but haven't really called him anything since. So he is a bunny with no name.

He looks very healthy, lush shining fur, clear eyes, good teeth to my layman's eye. He is pretty curious but I will admit to being terrified. My 19 year old is so opposed to this. It's very hard. I talked to my 4 year old who told me she wanted Tiny back ( she hasn't seen the new bun yet). Then she said well mama, he needed a family too right? When I said yes and that I needed him too, she told me that we had to think of names.

Any name ideas? Will the new bunny sense my grief? I'm most worried about that. 

I feel guilty too because it's so so so soon after my Tahli and my 19 year old is adding to my guilt. I told her no bunny will replace Tahli and that is not what I want to do. I just needed to give something to another bun to alleviate that nagging feeling that I must have done something wrong.

I will post pictures tomorrow. Pray for me guys, that I handle this well and that I do not overworry about this little guy.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 24, 2010)

You'll be fine with the new little guy :heartbeat: And your daughter will adjust, she's still grieving but I'm sure the new bunny will wiggle his way into her heart in no time.

I can't sugest names until I see his adorable little face 
You'll get through this, everyone will adjust, just take it one day at a time


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## tristaw. (Nov 24, 2010)

The last picture is of my 19 year old who is very aloof and still in awful pain as am I. this has been a roller coaster night. 

The kitty is cassie the declawed one. this bun is in no danger from this cat.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 24, 2010)

the bunny after an hour finally was comfortable enough to crawl onto my lap for a sec. you can barely see him or me but I was very relieved he did this..


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 25, 2010)

he is stinkin cute!!..ohh i cant wait to hear about his personality...i luv the first pic of him..just love it.

has Bunbun turned into satans spawn yet?..my male bunnies do when they smell a new bunny with danglers...they have temper tantrums bigtime...biting the cage...grabbing stuff and throwing it around..geez Flashie somehow grabbed the phone book with his front paWS and teeth and thru it in the air and kicked the living poop outta it with his back hoppers...im not gonna lie....,its cared me a little..hehe..

did u already introduce him to Bunbun?
if u havent yet id wait a week or two just to be cautious ..every bunny who enters this house gets 2 weeks of quarantine just in case they are sick..but i do catch these guys off the streets so ..ignore me.
i think ur little dude is bitchon!..
maybe give him a bohemian male name...
i looked up a few and there meanings ..these are just samples i just wrote down the ones with a special meaning ...so the names might not roll of the tongue very easy if u know what i mean??..when u get a chance google bohemian male names or gypsy male names...

Renny- Small but mighty
Beacon-little one
Valentin -healthy
Andel- Angel
Bohdan-Gods gift
Mathias-Gift of God
Fyden-divine gift
Sebastian- Adored ,devotion..

wow...i accidently hit the power button on my puter tower and shut it down while i was writing this to you...i boot back up cussing and mad cuz i gotta rewrite it again...but my puter logged onto this page and my text was still in the boxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx..,


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 25, 2010)

Tristana, your little new guy is adorable ! How's Bunbun doing ?  Soon you're gonna let them meet,right ? hehe, can't wait to see how Bunbun will greet new roomie  The color on his face is so cute, just want to nose rubbing with him  hehe. Lisa's idea is cool ! Bohemian name ? It reminds me when we first got Kimi and searched for a name.  Finally after mistaking her sex ( lol every time I think of this , I laugh out loud  ), we ended up with the name " Kimiko ". It means a Noble child, and sure she is :biggrin: Hubby and I agree on Japanese name for girls are cute. 
Okay, I gotta go packing. There are still so many things I need to pack them up and clean up the place a bit :sweep Gah ! I wish I had Jinny ( from Aladin ) " Jinny, please pack all stuffs, clean up the place, make me lunch, fill up Kimi's pellets, check her hay, put out the laundry, make us supper, prepare Kimi supper "....wait how many wishes I can make ? What ? 3 ? :huh :foreheadsmack:
Fine, I stop day dreaming. :vacuum:
Take care, Tristana.  Hugs from me and Kimiko.
Vircia


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks guys!:hugsquish:
I woke up this morning allowing myself to be excited and not feel guilty about the excitement if that makes any sense.
BunBun is in my room so they are a hallway and a kitchen and livingroom apart.

I'm not going to introduce them until one is neutered. I'm thinking about neutering the new bun first because of what BunBun's been through this past 6 weeks.

I don't want their first meeting to be full of any type of stress for either of them. I might be over cautious right now but I can't help it 

The new bun who REALLY needs a name because I can't keep calling him "the new bun" is still a bit cautious. I checked to make sure he had been eating and that his water dish went down during the night and does that little guy eat!!! and drink and he LOVES hay. 

He had NEVER had it before can you believe that?

They brought these multi coloured treats that looked like candy to me.. guess where they went? after I had to convince my 4 year old that they were NOT for her.. I threw them straight in the garbage.

Lisa- I love the names. These ones are my favs that you looked up ( which was awesome, thank you!!)

Mathias-Gift of God
Fyden-divine gift
Sebastian- Adored ,devotion..

Vircia you're funny!! and I love the name you chose for your bun 
Hugs back to you and your bunny!

Now, I'm off to take some new pics Hopefully by the end of the day my oldest daughter will have a smiling pic with the new addition. She was barely talking to me last night.
All she said was, pets bring pain.

She was REALLY affected by Tahli's death. She is a vegetarian and all for animal rights. Even though I told her the dangers animals who are free face, like cats outside, and wild animals in general and the risks they face, and their shorter life span, she said she is not sure anymore that anyone should have pets.

It's her grief talking.

Because she LOVES her cassie ( the calico)
I'm sure she will find this bunny adorable too eventually.
anyway,

Thanks you guys, I will be back


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 25, 2010)

every animal in my house has at one time or another has fallen in love with this chair. it was a steal. 15 bucks 1920's. I love that chair and obviously cats and rabbits too


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 25, 2010)

Despite the excitement, I found grief coming in waves again. My little daughter and I had a crying jag this morning, the two of us together.

I miss Tahli so much. I can't think about her without crying.
My little one and I decided that we would make this new bun's place definitely and totally different from Tahli's because he needs to know he is loved for him.

Tomorrow we're going to look for some bohemian decor for his abode and I'm going to have my daughter spend time bonding with him. His previous oweners said he hated being picked up. Last night, I would have agreed. This morning, it was a bit different. After the first don't you dare pick me up, he settled down in my arms almost immediately.

Hopes on the rise but omg if I could just take this pain away I would. we are all still numb but also it's right at the surface too. I can't describe it. I hope to God this bunny doesn't feel our grief.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 25, 2010)

grrr him. Why do I always say her. That makes me sad too. What eased the pain for you guys? I mean what practical stuff can we do to honour Tahli and yet allow this new bunny full and complete access to our hearts? My little girl slips and calls him Tiny ( her nickname for Tahli). My husband has a real problem with this.

I don't want to correct her because it seems to bring her some peace but yet this bunny is not Tahli.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 25, 2010)

I have named our new bunny.. I looked up Bohemian names and since Bohemia was a region in the czech republic I found a name that is used here and in nearly every country around the world and is easy and seems to fit,
I have named him Samuel. The meaning is " God has heard" I bawled when I read the meaning. God has heard my tears for Tahli.
His nick will be Samu, or just Sam depending on what ends up out of one of our mouths.
What do you think?


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 25, 2010)

hmm. I've been overruled. My 19 year old and my 4 year old have named samuel " coconut". if it helps them all bond, that's cool with me 

He also does the weirdest thing. he has *owned* one of my little one's former blankets and he digs and digs and pulls at it. It's his fav pastime now. His personality is showing itself. :heartbeat:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 26, 2010)

ur posts made me smile when i logged on...Coconut it is!!..Welcome little Coconut i wish u nothing but a long life of love ,cuddles and hay.

if hes a blanket fiend then try hanging one up by a corner 
over his head ..(i use a cage so its easier) ..he will stand up and rub his face all over it and dance with it...its stinkin cute...my blanket bunnies will do this till they are neutered or spayed
hugs my friend


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 26, 2010)

Ohhhhh Tristana he is abslutely precious :heartbeat:

hahaha Coconut was a name we had also thrown around for Pickles


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 26, 2010)

Hehe, Coconut  Cute ! I'm glad he's with you, Tristana. I'm sure he will bring a smile on your face back again. :hug2:
I just went to grocery and bought some greens, prepared storing food for Kimi. I took whole parsley they had :biggrin: a seller asked me " bunny, huh ? " , hahaha. So I guess I'm not the only one doing this. Anyway, now Kimi and I are home alone ( alone together :confused2: ), hubby went out for work and will be back on Sunday ! Gah ! Last weekend in Warsaw and we're here alone without daddy  I KNOW !!! I'll make slumber party ! arty: woo hoo ! 
How's Bunbun, Tristana ? Will you give him some nose rubbing from me ?  xoxo


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 26, 2010)

isn't he SWEET!!!! Brandy his personality is something too. His fav toy is this massive basketball that he pushes everywhere around the room, running in circles around it too. Sooooo funny!!

This morning..... argghhh I woke up said GOOD MORNING to my little girl, got lots of hugs and kisses, said good morning to BunBun got the morning lovin' from him.. then.. THEN... went to say good morning to coconut. well.. he is a POOP machine!!!! He is anything but littertrained! So, I have to figure out how to litter train him.

BunBun is in a large regular cage for the nights only and I have the litter all over the bottom so I never have this problem and when he is out and needs to potty he just goes back into the cage.

Coconut is in an enclosure with a litter box.. unfortunately he doesn't pick one corner of his room, he goes EVERYWHERE in it. I'm wondering should I switch BunBun with the good manners with Coconut so I don't wake up to a wooden floor that looks like it has a poopcarpet!!

BunBun is great no matter what room he is in..Coconut well..
so do you think if I wash out bunbun's cage, disinfect, I should have coconut in that at night and BunBun in the enclosure at night?

Since Cages are new to Bunbun since the cat incident, I'm worried his own good manners will go all wonky on me.. if he is in the enclosure.

help, help, HELPPPP lol


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 26, 2010)

Hmmm I'm not so sure if it's a good idea switching their places to sleep in. Bunbun gets used to his place and he's litter trained. Coconut, however, might need a bit more time to learn using his litter box. 
Do you give Coconut some hay in his litter box ? Providing hay in litter box helps litter training, bunnies usually defecate while they're munching on hay. 
How many litter box you give him ? Is it big enough ? Since 
he has bigger side than Bunbun,right ?
Maybe for now, on Coconut's enclosure floor, you can cover the floor with newspaper or with ABC floor mat ( I'm not sure how it's called ), or some material which is easy to clean up.
I'd suggest not to switch their place. Since they both aren't bonded yet and it might just upset Bunbun, or both. 
Let's see what others will say.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 26, 2010)

ooh good points Vircia, thank you!
I put hay in Coconut's litterbox and that litterbox is HUGE.. but he sleeps in it but doesn't poop in it. I swept up his poops and put them all in the litterbox and hope that might give him a clue.

I'm going to have him fixed first since he is the one who is showing unneutered bunny behaviour and Bunbun was sick so I don't want to risk it.

Good idea about lining the floor!!
Thank you very very much, lots to think about!


----------



## Bunny parents (Nov 26, 2010)

My pleasure, Tristana.  I'm just a little worried about Bunbun, lately he's been through a lot. If you can avoid changing his place, it might be better. 
The ABC floor mat I told you is this one, this is how it looks like : 
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_wuIszRVT10Y/Snj3sbWkYTI/AAAAAAAABEI/KkD6QxFA1Bg/s320/ABC+Floor+Mat.JPG

It should be easier for you to clean his pen  I also agree on taking Coconut to the vet for neutering first. This will help about litter box training too. Kimiko totally loses the interest on peeing/pooping on our bed. She will come up to us and will play there, but never pee/poop again ( I hope saying this won't bring any bad luck, lol ). 
How old is Coconut ? He's mixed, I supposed...right ? He's gorgeous, Tristana. I can't wait to hear about him and Bunbun bonded to each other. They will be best buddies ! 
Hahaha, he sleeps in his litter box ? How cute ! he must think, " wow ! So comfy bed, thank you momma and oh ! what is this ? Hay ? wow Breakfast in bed ! How wonderful life here ! " :hyper: 
Good luck on litter training


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 26, 2010)

Vircia, Thanks lol you always make me laugh! Coconut is a mixed something. I posted in the section about breeds and someone mentioned rex/new zealand. It's more curiosity on my part. He is so sweet but oh is he nosy and into everythinggggg.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 26, 2010)

Coconut loves:

His cheeks scratched.
Behind his ears scratched.
Giving love nips
Leaping
pulling books off bookshelves
BunBun
yes that's right, my two boys love each other..through the barricade but in bunny bliss. It happened by mistake, BunBun made a run for the livingroom and stopped short at Coconut's home and they sniffed, both groomed. BunBun peed, I cleaned it up..
BunBun did the scratch scratch flop thing and over he went.
Coconut didn't do the scratch scratch thing but he did flop, tail to head and head to tail, opposite directions with a wooden barricade between them which will remain until they are neutered.. but still I think this bodes well.
How can two intact bunnyboys be so in love? so instantly comfortable with each other?

It beats the h*** out of me but I'm new to this.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## tristaw. (Nov 26, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDDm5ES5qIM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDDm5ES5qIM[/ame]

I miss you Tahli..sometimes it's almost too much to bear.


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 27, 2010)

I've moved through some more grief and I'm doing ok today.
It's worse at night for some reason.
My two buns love each other for some odd reason.. they are still separated of course but it's so sweet to see them both happy in each other's company. THAT makes me happy


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 28, 2010)

yep new bunnies are distracting...thats what i needed...i luv ur profile pic by the way...in honor of Tahli.....
alot of bunnies go thru their life never having anybody love them or care about them....not Tahli he got to feel it thanks to u ......
Tahlis got superb company now remember....


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 28, 2010)

I love the profile pic too. It took a lot to look through his pictures though but I had to do it. Part of me was anxious that maybe bunnies don't go to Heaven, like how do we know?
But it was panic on my part.
When we had to put my dog Heike to sleep more than 20 years ago, my father was so devastated. He went in with her and just broke down. He asked the vet if he believed heike would really move on.. The vet said he had had too many experiences that proved to him that they definitely do move on. My father needed to hear this and my father reminded me of this when I needed to be reassured.
The doctor reminded my father of the soul's of animals and how it shines right from their eyes.
Awesome vet, awesome man..


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow Tristna, that sounds like an incredible vet....I do 100% believe animals move on...and they stay with us until it's time for us to move on.

Love the new pics, I am so glad Coconut is settling in well and Bunbun loves him :heartbeat:


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 29, 2010)

Update: Hubby said yes to a Flemmie! I knew I kept that man around for a reason!


----------



## tristaw. (Nov 30, 2010)

After finding out that Flemish Giants have a short lifespan, I'm wondering if I should bring one into my life. By now, you guys must know I am already an overworrier..( to put it mildly lol). Coconut by the way is going amazing!! He loves his new home and is doing binkies all over the place :heartbeat:
BunBun with the bald head still looks a sight but omg happy. It's like they were a gift to each other.. so wonderful to see.


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 30, 2010)

I know, that's what worries me about Pickles, I hope he is a rare one and lives until he is 20, LOL

Love the new pics you posted :heartbeat:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 30, 2010)

ya know what girlfriend there is no hurry here..ur man already said yes there is no time frame ...if i were u id take a deep breath and get to know ur little coconut dude and spend the money that u were gonna use on the giant to fix both of ur boys first ..cuz i guarantee u everything changes after bunnies are fixed...and get ur existing buns neutered ,healthy,bonded and happy...take ur time looking for another new bun....give mr. coconut all the attention right now cuz he deserves it..and bunbun needs extra momma love too til his owie is better


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 1, 2010)

I 110% agree with Lisa :nod

As hard as it is, I'm having to do the same thing. Bunbun and Coconut have to come first cause they're your babies, they both need to be fixed, etc.

I know you were worried about money and having to put surgeries off until after Christmas, well flemmies eat a ton!! Not to mention it's another bunny you'll have to fix.

If I were you I would wait it out until your crew is fixed, healed and settled. :hugsquish:


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 1, 2010)

I feel kind of booted out by my bunnies LOL actually I wasn't laughing last night I was sulking. They prefer each other to us. First I let Coconut out.. he jumped around, explored, came over ONCE only despite the fact that I was on the floor, for a cheek scratch left me, went to BunBun's cage and flopped after they sniffed each other through the cage.

After about two hours, he went back into his home and I let BunBun out. He didn't even bother coming over for a scratch or cuddle, he was blissing out, playing with toys again which I haven't seen him do in months and months ( well before Coconut)then ran over to Coconut's house and through the slats, Coconut was licking BunBun's head for a good five minutes then BunBun did the flop and was out like a light. deep bunny sleep.

My 19 year old who has been having all the problems with losing Tahli, burst into tears. She had been coming into the livingroom and stopped and whisper/yelled MOM.
My heart stopped, I said whisper/yelled, what???
She said LOOK.. I looked at the head licking and the flopping, that totally amazes me.

Getting Coconut was the best thing we have ever done for BunBun. I really am feeling left out a bit which is selfish on my part. THEY are ecstatic which makes me ecstatic and yet, I do miss BunBun at my feet while I watch Tv. I miss him standing on his back legs to get a view of me when I am sitting down reading.

Maybe after they get used to each other, they will include me in their world again lol. But seriously, I am so happy to see them acting like this. How often in life is there such purity of love and openness about it? Watching them reaffirms my faith in love as corny as they sounds. 

They don't speak out loud but I sense the vibes between them, silent but on the same level. Soul mates. BunBun had been such a Mama's boy with me that this adjustment has been hard for me but who gets to see this kind of depth anywhere in life? I'm completely blown away.

AND....My **** camera refuses to work. I put new batteries in and again and again, they are lithium 10x camera..yadda yadda and they will let me take ONE picture then the whole thing dies. I'm frustrated.

I have GOT to not only get pictures of this but film it. This has got to be seen.

About the Flemmie, I almost changed my mind until I got an email from the breeder. I had asked him when he would be down this way the next time and he said not until January and that there would be a litter that would be 10 weeks old then but that these "youngsters* he has now are READY FOR MARKET!!!!!! OMG.

How, how in the **** am I supposed to say, well I guess I'll wait. I talked with my hubby and he said do what you need to do. I talked to my daughter who said, " you can't save them all mom but at least save one"

Thanks.

We'll be keeping the Flemmie in our bedroom. It's large.

and GREAT news, I found a vet who works with the spca and she charges 80% less on the neuter/ spay then the vets. There is a waiting list because of the high demand. Something like 3-5 months but I'm putting our names on the list. We can go another 5 months with the boys separated but yet together until then.. so I'm feeling positive.

It's really haunting me about those rabbits though.
He will be $15. I'm still shaking my head. 

I think I might have been emailing with the son/daughter of the breeder because he/she had said they were glad the bunnies got an extra month to find homes because they were due for market and they have beautiful coats and form and had wonderful personalities. Doesn't seem like something a person who does what they do would say.

Anyway, we go and pick out a Flemmie on Saturday. For me, it's too late to turn back. I don't want to especially now.
Before I had my little hurricane of a daughter, I felt there was another baby out there for me.. yes, I'm weird that way 

There is 15 and almost 17 years between my older kids and my 4 year old. Yet, I felt there would be another one. 

I felt the same way about this new rabbit. I feel him out there, needing me, the way I need him. I have enough love for the three and at night, more than enough time for all of them so I'm taking the plunge. I couldn't turn away knowing their fate. 

I just wish I could take them all but if that is what he breeds them for, there will be more and more and more which makes me wonder if I am just helping that chain continue. On the other hand, if enough people in my world sees this one, maybe they will have it in their hearts to adopt one of the older three.

So, I am not confused on what I want anymore..just excited to be helping one and feeling in my heart, that I am being called by one like I was with my hurricane.

If I hadn't known their fate, I could have waited. I would have waited..but that last email sort of nailed it for me.


----------



## Nela (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your Tahli. Losing such a loved bun is horrible.Congratulations on finding Coconut though. Wishing you all the best with your lil nut Just kidding! Hope you make great memories :rose:


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you Nela. I miss Tahli a lot. What has helped is the different temperaments of the two bunnies I have. It helps me not compare and not to say oh Tahli used to do that.

I want to love both of them as individuals and not have to hold to a standard I have set for that beautiful bunny that I lost.

he was our bedroom bunny.He used to sleep with us until he became a little troublemaker but having him in the bedroom made him very very close to us.

BunBun and Coconut are so very close. Both their cages are in the livingroom side by side so they can sleep almost together and they groom through the slats.

Coconut's new obsession is ripping newspapers to shreds and he is a motor cleaner. Tahli and BunBun took their time with grooming their faces.

Coconut speed grooms to get it out of the way so he can create havoc. He has personality plus. He has become slightly aloof since he and BunBun have discovered their love for each other.. and the preferring to play with any toy he can find, flinging them up into the air. He is a hoot to watch. He loves his cheeks scratched, it starts him licking like crazy lol

And of course the newspaper thing keeps him occupied for a good 30 minutes lol. The two bunnies spend more time with each other than with us, even when they are out. One will play then lay by the other's cage.

I miss a bedroom bunny. I'm most likely getting a Flemmie on Saturday so he will be the bedroom bunny until I arrange the bunnies quarters 

My life is filled to the brim with love and that helps when the pain of Tahli's passing hits although I'm making it a point to remember all the sweet and bad things he did instead of his death.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 3, 2010)

So, I had Coconut to the vet due to not eating the cecal stuff and it getting all mushy over the floor. Well the dx? He is obese  yup. my bunny is a tubby. The previous owners had fed him those candy looking things that look like chocolate chips UGGH and other fatty treats and now he is on a diet. Very decreased pellets and lots and lots and lots of hay.

Otherwise he is healthy and fine. just fat which long term would cause problems. 

I had given up on the Flemmie idea but the breeder contacted me about meeting him halfway between his place and mine. he was going to be on the way to a meat market with them ((( so that changed my mind back.

So tomorrow we are going to save at least one furry life.
I'm not sure how I will deal with picking one up knowing the fate of the others. 

When my camera is fixed, I will have new pictures of all my bunnies. 

On the home front, tree is up early this year.. and the place is decorated. I was inspired to clean and arrange because I knew that I would have to rearrange the house for the extra addition.

I have to find out what age to neuter this boy. These babies are 9 weeks old. 

I have mixed feelings. great excitement but also trepidation because of those other bunnies that I can not save.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 3, 2010)

Here are some pictures that I also posted on the forum of the 5 bunnies that I will be considering tomorrow. Well, I will be considering ONE of the 5. that came out wrong. btw, thank god, I got my job back lol


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 3, 2010)

Ohhhhhhh I don't know how you'll pick but somehow, someway you'll know which one is supposed to be your baby....like I did when picking out Snickers, it was hard leaving all the other knowing they were going to be alligator/snake food but I know Snickers was the "special" one.

I didn't know you got your job back, YAY you!!
And you're doing better than me, I'm no where's near ready for my tree yet


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 3, 2010)

Brandy-I'm hoping the same thing happens with me and that I just *know*. It happened that way with BunBun..

I think Hubby is happy about the returning of extra funds too because he just got home from tv shopping/umm Dreaming bahahah and he brought me a starbucks gingerbread latte.. ooh la la..

So, here I sit.. thinking, thinking, a nervous wreck about the bunny tomorrow..hope to god he's healthy.. hope I know what I'm doing. Hope I feed him all the right stuff..

I'm actually a bit nervous about the size of him lol. I have wanted a Flemmie for about 20 years. Tomorrow, it's happening. Pinch me. 

I put my tree up early this year. Quite early for me but the kids are happy and so far the bunnies have not touched it..BunBun is residing happily in my bedroom free roaming again except for a high babygate to keep manu away. I had to put Coconut in BunBun's cage because of the mess he was leaving on the floor at night.

He gets let out in the morning...

The new bunny.. I think while Coconut is in his cage, I will have the new bun out with us a lot like I did with BunBun his whole life.

That closet that was meant to be Tahli's will be for the new bun. He will have lots of room. It will just take some organizing for run times until neutering is done on them all although I'm probably not going to have BunBun done for quite awhile. My instinct tells me that he still has to heal even though he is fine. His ear still looks funny. good funny though..hehe.. cutie pie him.

:bunnyheart

I'm rambling.. means I'm a wreck


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 3, 2010)

oh my gosh look at all those stinkin cute faces just wanting someone to save them.....so r u def getting a male bun ?..cuz the more males i brought into this house..the more grumpy bunnies i had..until they were fixed...but on the other hand if u get a female and somebody gets loose and "meets" another bun..ud end up with a whole lotta baby buns....eek!...u really should try and keep this bun quarantined cuz hes coming from a rabbitry....the 2 buns that i got from a breeder both have snuffles ..(i know alot of breeders are up to par but some arent)better be safe then sorry ya know...orrrrr avoid what Brandys goin thru with the fleas....eek.....quit stressing woman this should be fun and dont worry whichever one u pick is the right one...cuz they all are ..


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 3, 2010)

eeek- Lisaaaaaa.... too late!! i'm stressed already LOL
but you're right. All these things are going through my head..
and I am SO excited in between the stress stuff..
But I'm worried too about snuffles, fleas etc. Fleas were the first thing I thought of because of what Brandy went through.

I can't even begin to think about sleep. I can barely breathe. This is exactly like being in labour without the contractions. wait wait wait. It's excrutiating.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 4, 2010)

just think theres a hungry bunny sitting in his dirty hutch just hopin his momma comes and gets him soon......


----------



## Nela (Dec 4, 2010)

Wishing you all the best for today! Try not to overthink it, I know, much easier said than done. Lol. Whichever you pick will be right! Looking forward to meeting your new baby


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 4, 2010)

well.. I am done in. i am completely and did i say COMPLETELY in love with this special baby. I am borrowing a camera tomorrow and will have a picture. He is a complete snuggle bunny. he puts his face into my neck and falls asleep.

we drove quite a way to see them but i knew right away which one. he is already mostly litter trained ( had two accidents before he picked his spot). his poops are huge compared to the other bunnies.

We ( my three kids and I) made a list of names..we narrowed down the list, we narrowed it down again to 3. they were Max, Starbuck, Charlie. We then put those names in a hat and drew one. It was Charlie.

Then my 4 year old goes up to him and says softly, " Hi Phineas" so Phineas it is. Finn for short.

She appears to be the bunny whisperer for sure.

I'm making a vet appt on Monday for sometime this week just to have him looked at from tip to tail.

I'm excited to show you this little man. gorgeous.

:heartbeat:


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 4, 2010)

Bad quality but very loved photos of my new little man. The breeder is going to email me his exact birth date tomorrow.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 5, 2010)

what the?? wheres THE PIC TRIST!....?? u are rotten!!hehe i was so excited to log on and see ur new baby!...u sound so happy..see hes already working his magic ...


----------



## Nela (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm with Flash on this! There's no picture!!! :grumpy:Lol. You left us hanging! Baaaaaaaaaaaah 

He sounds wonderful though :biggrin:I like the name too!


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 5, 2010)

What a tease...I want pics, I want pics, I want pics, LOL

Now you need to get another bunny and name him Ferb, ahahahaha


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 5, 2010)

bahahahah Brandy, that's what my hubby said. Sorry about the pics guys, I was trying to start my blog over again because I wanted it to have a different look but I couldn't figure out a way to do it!! 

So anyway, I will start anew this way but I wish I had figured out a different way to do it.. gahhh.. all that work. Anyway.. Brandy I'm not sure if you got my status on fb but I'm off it for awhile, it was taking up too much of my time and I wasn't being present enough in the moment. Bad bad me..

Anyway, without further adieu, I am posting a pic of my new boy! Be prepared.. he is GORGEOUS


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh I didn't see it  I haven't been spending as much time on Facebook, I used to be on it ALL the time, now I check in once or twice a day just to be nosey basically then log off.

As far as I can tell everyone starts a new blog in the new year, you just post the link to the old one in your first post so you'll be able to change the whole look of it in just a little under a month, haha

And yay I'll get to see the pics before anyone else, muahahahaha arty0002:


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 5, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhhh Phineas, how cute are you?!?!?!?!

Oh Tristana he is GORGEOUS :heartbeat: Can't wait to watch this boy grow!!
:big kiss:

And I got to see the pics before everyone else :yahoo:


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 5, 2010)

Brandy-- I knowwww omg I woke up all excited to see my babe but what a mess!! I guess my initial excitement over good potty habits already was a bit premature LOL, he ummmm pooped all over the kitchen floor LOL. And.. I missed the PERFECT shot, he was sound asleep under the xmas tree. I borrowed the rotten bad quality camera and I am going to be snap happy all day!!!

I also read something very interesting online. My bunnies were getting Martin's extruded pellets and did great.. my husband, hoping to save money bought rabbit pellets from a farm supply store in a huge bag for really cheap.. well, I read do NOT feed these to the bunnies.

That they often have quite a few bad batches and can cause sickness in the bunnies.. I told hubby and we are off in a bit to get my bunnies favourite pellet.

Can't get this new little man to eat hay either. Hay was bought from the same feed store so now I don't know what to do. I have always avoided credit cards because I know what I'm like  I overspend  so it's cash only..so ordering over the internet is out.

I also read and please you Flemmie and baby bunny experienced people help me here.. that baby bunnies under 4 months old should have alfalfa hay? is that true?


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 5, 2010)

Just to show the difference in size which I know you guys already know LOL I'm putting up a photo of bunbun under that same stool that Finn is under. BAHAHAH omg, and BunBun is almost 3!! His fur was such a mess here teeheee, he looks better now except for that bald ear, however, it gives him character.. hmm funny thing is my father used to say that about my once crooked teeth lol what we say out of love, huh?


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 5, 2010)

I've always read under 6 mths but yup baby bunnies should have an alfalfa based pellet and hay.

Do you know how to do Email Money Transfers? If you do online banking then you can email money to alot of CDN companies...that's what I do. It comes out of your bank account, no credit cards or paypal needed.

Do you guys have a global pet foods down there?
Apparently Purina makes a good food, you can get it at most feed stores, I wanna say it's Purina in a green bag BUT you should post something in the nutrition part because I feed Oxbow.

I get my Oxbow in Moncton which is 3 hrs away from me but my Mom, Dad, friend, somebody is ually heading up this way so I can usually get it that way, if not then I order it from a company in Ontario and pay them through Email Money Transfer...


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 5, 2010)

That's good to know about the email money transfers!! I'm going to look into that  We do have Global pet foods, I saw one the other day and it's not far away at all. That's good to know.

My sister lives very close to Moncton and she is coming down in a few weeks so maybe I can get her to pick up the oxbow. Where do you find that?


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 5, 2010)

I just snapped a picture of the sleepy babe. I sent my 4 year old off with the cam because she has a gift no kidding..we come from a line a very longgg line of photographers. my grandmother had a photo shop in Germany that she and my grandfather opened before the war. My grandfather was a very gifted artist well... I HAD the gift with REAL cameras (oops.. I guess all of them are real lol).. but digitals, I hate themmmmmm... especially when they are crappy.. anyway here is the sleepy pic...


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 5, 2010)

I can't seem to stop writing today!!! Finn just did the happy bunny flop for the first time. Apparently he likes alison krauss. I put it on because I have a silent house, my hurricane ( my 4 year old) and her daddy-o have left to get proper bunny nutrition and Finn perked his ear up and wow can they perk.. and then over he went. 
:heartbeat:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 6, 2010)

oh Trist hes GORGEOUS...!! I LUV HIM! he looks like my Sherman ...we weighed him the other day and he is 13lbs of pure bunny bliss....i love how baby Giants have this itty bitty tiny baby eye look but huuge ears that they are so clumsy with.....does he do the head binky ? my Sherm can do some groovy moves for a big dude......dont forget to weigh him...and take lots of baby pics cuz he will lose this look very quickly..and its TOO STINKIN CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..


----------



## Nela (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh heavens he's adorable! :shock::inlove:If I visit Canada.... I'd be a total sucker for this bun. He'd get away with everything. Lol.

edited for typo lol


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 6, 2010)

Yup you can get Oxbow there and their stuff is AMAZING!
Moncton doesn't carry it 24/7 so if you want something call them, they irder it in then your sister can pick it up, it takes about a week for it to come in so call ASAP if you want her to get it.

I'd call the one close to you to see what they have and get them to order it though since it's close and all...also Oxbow has the better buyer cards so you buy 6 bags and your 7th is free.

I just ordered 50lbs of timothy hay and OMG it's sooo fresh and green, the buns are going CRAZY, they love it and they're all on Oxbow pellets. Next I'mordering 50lbs of pellets, trust me with a flemmie you'll go through the 50lbs in no time. They also sell Alfalfa based pellets they are called 15/23 and then they have the timothy ones which are called T.

That pic is too adorable :heartbeat: You have to take a pic of that Santa he is laying beside, I LOVE decorations!!


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 6, 2010)

Lisa you.are.so.right. This boy can EAT.. holyyyy. and drink.
and poop.and poop.and poop. BUT he did NOT have one accident all night!!!!! YAY!!

How can you not GUSH about babies. I can't help it. Nela, he is already getting away with murder muhahaha in terms of being spoiled rotten.

My husband is the worst. He is so nervous ( I am too) like Finn is a newborn human. My husband is always shussshing everyone. " not too loud, you'll scare him.""turn down the tv, he has big ears he probably hears better than anyone in here" My husband did teh dishes SIDEWAYS last night because Finn was laying in front of the sink lol

Brandy, I will def take xmas deco pics. The santa was turned the wrong way by the Hurricane Girl.
The only thing I'm really worried about is the fact that Fin doesn't chew on anything. Doesn't even try except all the hay hay hay hay hay and pellets he eats.

is that normal?
he is also a deep sleeper. He is so mellow, is that normal?

I mean really mellow.

He binkies, and yes, Lisa those ear shakes LOL once in awhile.. but mainly he hangs out at our feet, on our feet or under the tree. He will get up, shake his head and off he goes but not for long, he then flops and he is zzzzzzz.

My father said his uncle in germany raised them ( I did not know that in my 43 years on this planet) and that they were very very docile and he used to bring them dandelion greens from the banks of the river. What a bueatiful image. I was doing the teary eyed thing because Dad told me how much he loved those rabbits and how Finn was gorgeous.

omg bunny love . I feel bad I'm not gushing about the others right now but he is a baby..I'll get back to the others, to talk about them but right now, it's all about Finn. 


Brandy thanks for the info..  I will let my sister know what she's up for. I see many trips in her future lol

:heartbeat:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 6, 2010)

Trist the only thing about the Oxbow is its VERY expensive...Brandys right its kick butt stuff but i cant afford to feed all my buns with it...no way.i did at first cuz i only had a couple of em but 9 bunnies nope no way...and 2 of them are GIANTS....my Giant Sherm doesnt chew on anything ..nothing..he is my Gentleman ..hes proper and polite and yes hes lazy and a kick back kinda dude....none of my other buns are like this..,my female giant is a booger..she digs ,yanks on the bars of the cage,,,,and let me tell u when a 16lb bunny digs and yanks at the cage ..u KNOW IT!.she has yanked her poop box outta my hand before and it went EVERYWHERE....and it was dirty...ack...hehe
Trist i love hearing about ur husband shushing everybody..hehe..i do that too..shush ur scaring the bunnies!!..i tell that to anybody who comes over to my house.,..i dont care if they have a prob..they can leave...hehe


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 6, 2010)

bahahahahahah 16 lb bunny .. I can imagine what chaos that would be with a personality like you described! I hope Phineas stays as mellow as he is. I was over worried because seriously, he is no trouble at all.

He is very happy but just so laid back. Nothing phases him.
he is completely separated by two rooms/gates and doors. I am quaranteening him so he has the run of the livingroom while the other bunnies have my bedroom in turns.

He does nothing but follow me everywhere, do happy little energetic spurts, eats with BOTH paws IN the dish and I had to put the whole dish in his litterbox to keep it stable and he likes it on an angle. ( spoiled brat already  He likes the pellets under the alfalfa hay and digs for them.

However, seeing that Oxbow is really expensive, I think I'll have to stick with what I have now. 

I had to get a huge non flippable dog dish for his water because he loves to drink. I swear he has grown in 48 hours.

Ooooph now I need a nap. I'm running on a low tank. Busy busy day. I will have new pics tomorrow! yay. I'm keeping the dinosaur of a camera. bad quality but at least it captures moments.
k I'm off to put the hurricane in the bath and then I'm snapping on the tv and I'm going to chill out until I fall asleep


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm sick today blahhhhh.. sore throat headache, I look like a mess and so I went to chill out on the couch and I fell asleep and then briefly woke up to a soundly asleep Phineas on my chest LOL

It's the first time, he has made it onto the couch and now he owns it. I think the bunny breed thing is all wrong. He's not a rabbit, he is a dog. Yes, he is. A dog. Since Saturday morning when I got him, he has acted more doglike everyday.

This baby boy gives kisses ON COMMAND. I say, " come here baby boy" and I put my face down and he puts his face up and we kiss. I mean.. come on..really. The bunny is 9 weeks old.

The negative thing, he pees on me and only me. He peed on hubby's foot the other night but since then has been perfectly well mannered. Me? He lays on me whenever I sit down or lay down which is a lot today and then I wake up to warmth and mr.babyboy has peed on me again.

Three changes of clothes and two blankets later.
WHY IS HE DOING THIS???

Tahli did it on my husband all the time and now Phineas has picked me. WHY??

He binkies all over the couch, super speed and he doesn't care if my head is on a pillow, he binkies over me. I'm taking pictures later tonight. I can't miss these moments..

All is well in the Bohemian bunny household, all bunnies are happy.. now if only Phineas would stop using me as a pee post it would be perfect.

Oh I had to edit..correction!!!... my household WOULD be perfect but my 19 year old is being a 10 year old. If I had talked to my mama like she talks to me lately, I would not be here gushing about bunnies let me tell you.

grrrrrr....


----------



## Suz (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow he's beautiful! Congratulations!

Yup on the alfalpha. Free feed as well for at least the first year with Flemish Giants too. Because they are a "giant" they grow rapidly and need more than the average bun.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Suze  Getting him ( I consider him a rescue since he was not bred to be a pet) was the best decision I have ever made.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 7, 2010)

look at those eyelashes 





so content..






he knows he's beautiful


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 8, 2010)

I love bunny eyelashes.

He is sooo cute :heartbeat:
Looks like he has some yummy alfalfa hay


----------



## Nela (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm planning his kidnapping... I thought I would warn you in the hopes that you wouldn't put up a fight...


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 8, 2010)

he is amazing... and totally kidnappable but I have ways to hide him muhahahhaha.. thanks for the warning though 

btw, I just heard from the breeder his birthdate is Oct.7/2010
so it seems he is a little younger than I thought. he'd only be 2 months old yesterday!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 8, 2010)

oh hes one of the best looking Giant Bucks ive seen in a long time...did u happen to see his parents?..or find out how big they got??..be interesting to see how big he becomes...stock up on pellets now cuz they plow thru em..hehe..Trist u really did good with ur new bunnies ..both of them are perfect.as perfect as bunbun is even with his lack of hair on his ear..

Trist ur not feeding Phin any veggies are u??..please dont yet..


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 8, 2010)

nope no veggies, just hay and pellets, I'm too nervous to do anything else. his parents were 22 and 24 lbs. so I'm hoping he gets that big too.

lisa, when can I give him veggies? I heard not before a year??


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 9, 2010)

u can start him slowly on a small amount of 1 veggie at a time about 6-8 months..nothing fancy just basics like romaine,parsley,cilantro 

unlimited pellets for now too....have u listened to him eat yet?..i luv hearing baby bunnies eating their pellets...they make the sweetest baby sounds..
Alfalfa hay is best for him right now but tim hay will be fine .. maybe have a little alfalfa around as a treat for him,or as a bribe ...thats the only way i can get Ms.Perty back in her cage..its tough corralling a 16lb bun.
oh almost forgot to tell u...fair warning when he starts getting hormonal,ur gonna get peed on more then u ever thought possible...not just tinkle tinkle kinda pee...like shoot straight out in a stream then kick their back hoppers thru the stream and all over ur face,ur clothes,ur hair....i got so freakin tired of running to the bathroom with my eyes closed trying to start the shower.ive had to do this 2-3 times a day cuz they can pee a couple feet and then when they kick it it goes EVERYWHERE for a 5ft radius....they pee ALOT and its projectile....i neutered him the day it was ok to do it...and what else suked was even after i showered my other buns smelled it ..and showed me how much they didnt like it....ive been clawed ,bitten,Flashie even beat the poop outta the phone book after he smelled it...he grabbed the heavy phonebook with his teeth and thru it up in the air ..and kicked it all to hell with his BACK feet..(are u picturing this?) it was crazy looking...i never seen nothin like it in my life.



..im not gonna lie...it scared me a little...i dont give him the phone book anymore.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 9, 2010)

omg. what age can he be neutered?
I'm not going through that with a monster bunny when a snip can prevent it!! He already pees a lot, I can't imagine even more than that!
he was doing fantastic with litter training but last night and today he figured he could go wherever he wanted. so I put more boxes in the kitchen where he stays at night and it cut down on the pee a teeny bit.

thank god for the bunny fund. It's looking healthy.
it will be topped up by January again enough to get everyone done and more.. although bunbun?? i'm still not so sure.

I don't know why I'm so scared for him but I am.
anyway thanks for the heads up lol


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 9, 2010)

Ohhhhhhhh I can relate to them projectile peeing, I've now been hit twice by Pickles. Last time he got me so good it was like somebody soaked me with a super soaker, you should have heard it hit me and the walls..it was crazy!

Man, I can't wait to get him fixed, just another week to go. On a side note Pickles has only sprayed me twice and both times was right after I gave him his medicine. Now I know when I give him his meds, he gives me the stink eye, turns and starts digging, once he starts digging that's my cue to RUN!!!


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 10, 2010)

I think my little stinker has discovered the power pee already.

or else he just got lucky because he GOT me GOOD.

He was mad at me. My babyboy was sooo mad at me.
I had moved him into the enclosure because well the peeing and pooping wasn't going so well the last two days so I have been reading, in between life's chaos, and a site said, cage time is training time.

But he did not like his new abode.. oh nooo... and so what did my boy do?? He JUMPED it. It's tall. I'm posting a pic so you can see the height and the pooper made it out and was he happy and proud of himself. He did (and I am not kidding) a triumphant binkie all proud that he managed it.







me? I was terrified he had hurt himself.
But no, he was **** proud.

He got some water on his legs which I panicked about and toweled him off and he laid peacefully under it while I laid a dry warm blanket on him. I wish I had a picture of that. he was so cute and happy.

Coconut's potty training is going horribly too. uggh.
So, I'm feeling a wee bit overwhelmed.
BunBun looks terrible but I think since it's cosmetic, I will take him in anyway.

He is the most hormonal so it seems he should be fixed first. I tentatively let Manu meet the babyboy and she licked his head. That's as far as I let it go. I was curious but I also didn't want her to associate bunnies with her being ousted.

Still.. barricades everywhere.

So, I need some advice on housing the leaping rapidly growing Phineas. I posted a thread on the NIC panels? hopefully someone has answered me 

anyway, some pics of this chaotic day  




really grainy.. but regal bunny nonetheless 




sweet cheeks





I love when they groom themselves :heartbeat:




he loves feet.. my hurricane loves when he kisses her feet. I also have to move my bohemian beads because he has taken a liking to them..



my christmas tree still in progress. the lights go on and off and drive me bonkers, I can't find the right setting to have them be still.. so it only looks half lit up.

so, hopefully tonight will be peaceful. my 19 year old is working all night and hubby and I hope to sit down and chill out to a movie..


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 10, 2010)

hehe.....hehe....snicker snicker...sorry im soo enjoying this and i shouldnt ..ive had to deal with 2 flemish giants trying to get out of their enclosure...so i know ur pain i had them in an xpen until i built another 2 NIC cube cages for them and i had their enclosure 3 NIC cubes high,,and they climbed that thing...so cheapest easiest quick fix for now is a fitted sheet or regular sheet (ur not gonna like this part) thumbtacked to the wall and clipped to ur wood fence..all they need to do is 'SEE' that theres something blocking their escape it doesnt have to be made of anything strong...hes gonna obsessively try to get out now cuz he can...he got lucky this time..we dont want him jumpin again Trist...ive heard horror stories of falls that were shorter distance then what he jumped...we luvs Phin we dont want him hurt....
and ur tree sure is perty..i still gotta do mine..hehe
the pic of phin looking up is ......STINKIN CUTE!!.hugs my friend


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 11, 2010)

Lisa, you're mean bahahahahah.. I'd be the same though  so I can't talk.The sheet thing would work, I have some funky boho sheets.. would fit my funky decor. That would be kind of cool. I so want to decorate for my bunnies. I have no been able to be inspired. I think it's time I ran to my art again, drawing painting, anything to get those fires burning and then I will be ready to roll on a project for the buns.
If I was really good, I could make some sort of enclosure that looked like a gypsy vargo. now THAT would be cool.
I suppose my FIL could build one, he is a carpenter.
Right now though... the little babyboy and his pee has owned the joint. My sofa is his and the way it's starting to look and smell, I will gladly give it to him.
o.m.g.
can that boy pee.
but what a sweet cuddle bunny how can I stay mad for long?
alright I'm rambling, this gypsygirl has to follow the status quo and get to bed.
Nightnight all, sweet dreams


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 11, 2010)

Trist explain to me about the blog name Bohemian ..just curious cuz im Hungarian ,,my grandma was from Hungary and she was very gypsy like...i mean beads for her doorways(no doors) she wore scarfs around her head and big hoop earrings ,,she read tarot cards and ouija boards...she was THE kewlest grandma.ive been meaning to ask u about the blog name...


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 11, 2010)

well.. as you can see I'm not in bed lol I've been working on my blogger blog all night..!!
I too have roma blood. I read tarot cards ( no ouija for me though) My grandmother had heavy drapes instead of doors, pulled back, tapestry material..
and my father is German but we have the roma blood so we are wanderers ( not nice to stereotype) but we are a restless lot. I've moved more than 30 times in my life. Changed countries 4 times.
I had dreads, just got rid of them because I am on the fringe most of the time but decided to be a normal person bahahah that didn't work so when my hair is long enough, the dreads will be back and my bare feet. I can't stand shoes or socks.
I wear flowing skirts and hooped earrings too. It's who I am but since society kind of frowns on it, I refrain from presenting my true ( flaky, so I've been told) self to the masses lol therefore here in this space, I can proudly hold the name bohemian and not care if I'm laughed at.
It's more that it fits me.. I didn't pick it, it picked me so to speak.
Uh oh more info than you probably asked for  I ramble after Ive written and I've written a lot tonight. I have a children's book on the go atm and it gives me a headache because so many more ideas come from it.
ok, really.. I'm going.. no really.. really.. bed calls. I think  thank god for sleep in saturdays


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't usually put my pic out there but I don't get many readers so I feel safe lol this was me with my dreads about 6 months ago. well half of me, i was trying to be artistic. I miss my hair... so much easier to do than now because I did nothing except wash it!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 11, 2010)

thats awesome!! ...i luv the dreads especially when they are the right length,, urs were perfect!..we have a little in common i guess..(not the dreads hehe)i never wear shoes ,,i hate shoes and socks ,i work on cars in my garage with no shoes on...the bottom of my feet are ...interesting..hehe..i also wear hoops everyday..i move every 2-3 years ,i get antsy ,,,and bored so i like to change where i live often too..if i cant move i rotate the furniture in the house wayyy too often cuz it makes things come alive again..weird i know....my father is German too ...but my moms side is Hungarian..weird bunch i tell ya...im the same damm way...hehe

we are very similiar arent we.?kinda trippy.

u write childrens books?..u just keep getting kewler and kewler Trist.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 11, 2010)

that IS trippy because I didn't mention this but I constantly and chronically move furniture too! I'm the only one I know who does this. Everyone mentions it like it's a bad thing 

My grandmother did it too because the story is always told about how many times my grandfather ( who worked the backshift) would get home and bang into furniture in the dark of night. He was constantly being disoriented by it LOL

SO I guess restlessness is on my father AND mother's sides.
I'm doomed


----------



## Nela (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm not laughing at Phin jumping over the fence and binkying while you watches in dismay, no no I am not... *Has a fit of giggles* So... How does it feel to have a flemish giant? 

Awww your picture isn't there anymore! I would have loved to see. I bet you look awesome. I think you should be more open about who you are. Heh, I didn't know how you dressed and looked but i really like you and it's not that that would make me like you any less. Plus, I love the look really. Long flowy skirts... Oh how I would love to wear those... See, I am not-so-secretly jealous 

I love your christmas tree. Doesn't it make the house feel so warm and cozy? :biggrin:I hope you Phin-proofed it


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow I also move furnitre constantly, haha
I also LOVE LOVE LOVE dreads and was so close to having them in High School but everyone convinced me not too 

I'm also always in my barefeet, I even run out in the snow in my barefeet and Craig said one of these days he's going to lock the door so I have to stay out there, hahaha

No wonder we all get along so well.
I also love flowy skirts and tank tops and it took me forever this Summer to find the perfect one, LOVE them!
Can't wear hoops though, my hears for whatever reason never heal after being pierced...but I prefer doors over beads 

Love the new pics of Finn, he is too funny and sounds like he has you trained quite well, hahahaha


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 13, 2010)

Nela, I think getting Phineas was the best thing I ever did. He is so affectionate and so sweet but....the littertraining. omg.

He was so good for two days LOL. I mean almost perfect and then..he wasn't and he has stayed that way. There is pee and poop everywhere.

So.. I had caged him for the nights. First yes, that enclosure but I was too nervous so BunBun is in there. Phineas was in an actual cage for two nights..

He wouldn't stand for that, oh nooo/ He rattled it with his teeth, he thumped his feet. He flipped his dishes. He went mad.

So,, where is he?? back in the kitchen which is locked up tight at night. I wake up to three puddles of pee and poop everywhere including his litter box which he does use but he also uses everything else.

Im a bit frustrated and I've been reading as much as I can on littertraining.

I'll put my dread picture back up for you so you can see them 








Brandy I'm not at all surprised either that we all get along so well. People are weird with dreads. I know all about people trying to convince you not to.

People think they are so dirty.. I had the cleanest head on the block  I have to admit, I like the ones that are put in, backcombed and handrolled and have loose bottoms to the ones that form themselves and are fully dreaded and rounded on the bottom. I don't like the way the bottoms look but to each their own I guess.

I loved the feeling of them and having one fav one and running your fingers down them.. it's almost magical. I always say it was like the movie avatar where everything is connected when they put their tails together.

I know I'm weird 

Barefoot in the snow?? me too teeheeeee.. threat of being locked out in it?? me too LOL


----------



## Nela (Dec 13, 2010)

Awwwww you look lovely! I don't know how dreads work to be honest. They don't bother me. :biggrin2:I think people might associate them with stereotypes and that's why they are so close-minded but I don't understand that...


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 13, 2010)

Wheres my gyspy girl?...whats shakin babycakes?..getting tired of steppin on HUGE cocoa puffs yet?/hehe...they are MANSIZED poops arent they?..hate when i get one stuck between my toes..snicker snicker....u can read all u want about potty training but u have 3 intact males in one house....thats ur prob.ur gonna have to ride it out until all are fixed..i have 5 boys and 4 girls..of course they werent fixed all at the same time...sooo i did alot of sweeping of cocoa puffs....and once they have a place they call home that area wont be so violated with their pee and poo...its cuz ur rotating so they gotta stake claim, its what they do when they do what they do..
my big play area that all of my buns play in at rotated times is still used as a toilet at times..so i use a big goodwill carpet for their area... i spot clean but at the end of the week i hang it over the fence and spray with vinegar and hose the bastad down..its goodwill i dont care
but all my buns poo and pee in their boxes in their cages and they are housed all in the same room ,so they smell each other ..its the area that others hop on that they leave their marks .nobody else hops in their cages so no need to "spread the love" around there.
Trist u have a herd now  it changes everything.

ur dreads are awesome Trist...just awesome..! i am drawn to people who arent like the others if u know what i mean..aint nothin kewler then meeting someone with dif ideas and thoughts and beliefs then the "normal" thinkers.
u need to feed it...enjoy it.dont push it to the side..its amazing...others try to squash ur likes and beliefs cuz they dont have their own ..they are followers.they have no idea what passion feels like...their clueless..i feel sorry for them.


about the hair thing..when i was growing up i had hair like a blonde barbie...i got alot of attention from the guys...and realized as much as u THINK u want it ...it stinks...i am in a mans industry i am around men everyday..working getting dirty...i hated the long blond hair i had...i chopped that crap off and oh my god....u have no idea how i felt ALIVE and brighter and fresher and stimulated from the short hair ..i loved the air touching the back of my neck.as short as it was and is i had a piece that i constantlly plAYed with on one side ,i tucked it behind my ear and it was like a pacifier..it was one of the most comforting things.....
weird yes? wrong no..whats weird is meeting someone who is very similiar after u thought u were the only one who did this kind of stuff.
sorry bout the long post..but i had stuff to say..hehe


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 13, 2010)

almost forgot Trist did u see the drawing that i posted on ur bunbun smells bad thread?..go lookie...
i gotta go Flashies in my room with me and hes beating up the gargabe can again..he has a vendetta with that thing..not sure why.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 14, 2010)

bahahahahahahah- I did see the drawing, Lisa omg that was funny! I haven't been brave enough to do it though  I will get there. I'm still working up the guts to trim everyone's nails myself..I can do it! BunBun used to trance so easy but not since he was so sick. So, he will be a challenge.

I never thought of the territory thing!!!! BunBun was always out and all this confinement for everyone is driving me crazy so when it's their turns I let them go wherever the others were. specifically the livingroom.

I am giving everyone back their place and I am not moving them again!!!! it worked better when everyone was settled. maybe bunnies are not as restless as I am.. I'll stick with moving furniture lol

and ah yes,,, the dreads. I want them so badly but...my hair is short now..very short so it will take years of growing. I don't feel myself with short hair. I understand how you changing your hair liberated you. I think it's why I like dreads. A certain type of person seems to think they're cool or mystical or whatever. I had a lot of male attention too for that same barbie doll thing you mentioned and I hated it. With dreads? only the hippy types were drawn to me and I did not mind that at all 

Here's one more pic before they were fully formed ( took work and time)but I will get there again. I am determined!!




You got me thinking Lisa, time to take back my life so to speak 
You are inspirational my friend  xo


----------



## Nela (Dec 14, 2010)

Yep yep, having multiple bunnies will definitely cause the lack of litter habits. Smores and Maybelle compete with each other... He sprays, she will spray over it and so on so forth. I cannot imagine with a Flemish :expressionlessAre you wearing rain boots in the house now? :biggrin2:Awww hang in there! I hope you get them all sorted soon so you can relax


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 14, 2010)

Nela, I'm thinking rain boots, jacket and hat at this point!
Starting in January the older buns will be fixed one at a time and then whenever the babyboy is old enough.. one day it will be better.. right? right? please tell me yes! lol


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 14, 2010)

It will get better


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 14, 2010)

Oh I hope soon though LOL


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 16, 2010)

Babyboy is an escape artist.
He was in the small walk in closet, litterbox on one side, babygate up and because he can CLIMB yes CLIMB the gate, I had to close the door an ittybitty today.
well, he climbed the gate AND he opened the door with his head and out he was..

there was our Manu. omg. yes, the cat.
what happened?

She goes up to him and I make a move to run and she sits down and starts licking his head, groomed him all over until he looked a mess. he licked her back, nudged her with his head and she licked him again.

WHAT??

I am so confused.

anyway, they were well supervised by me and my daughter, some pics of the night 









The three looking for the escape exit. Manu is the black kitty in back, Cassie with no claws is in front. Cassie hates my babyboy but has no claws. He is the first bunny she has disliked but she is old.. and cranky.






hmmm.. can I make it huhhuh??






I'm going for it....






mommy called me over.. hugs and cuddles are better than escape.. for now muhahahahha..

and so now, he is in that kitchen again, with that babygate AND a massive dresser which is 6 feet tall in front of that door at night.. OY.
and he continues to pee and poop anywhere his princely self deems worthy including those jammie pants I am wearing in the last picture!!!

but I mean really LOOK at that sweet face in the last picture... :heartbeat:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 16, 2010)

Trist look how stinkin cute u are in that pic!!!..


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 16, 2010)

Tristana, I'm so sorry that I didn't visit your blog for a long time. Love love love your pic. You're look gorgeous.  hehe, all my friends on RO are so pretty  You and Lis,hehe. Now I'm scared to put my pic, lol  kidding. 
Your pets are lovely, how are your bunnies doing ? How are you ? I read a post of yours about Bunbun's stinky  You mean stinking cute !!! hahaha I'm sure he is, he's soooo cute. Okay back to scent glands, did you clean his yet ? How did it go ? Kimiko doesn't like it much. I never did it alone, I need hubby's help. She keeps kicking, I guess she wants to tell me " mom, what are you doing ? That's my self- perfum !!! Gah !!! ssd:. Hahahaha. 
Miss you, girl. Good to be back. Can't wait to catch up with you. 
Hugs :hugsquish:


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 16, 2010)

Those pictures are soooooo cute :heartbeat: Seriously Trist, I LOVE him sooooooo much. We are so close we should really try to get together sometime, I swear I won't steal your bunnies, muahahahahaha

Sorry I haven't been around much, I've been so freakin sick, yesterday I felt like I got run over by a truck, this morning I only feel like I've been punched in the jaw, still can't breath through my nose though :imsick:


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 16, 2010)

Lisa, thanks! I miss my hairrrrr.. anyway, one day it will be that way again 

Vircia, I'm so glad you're back!! and ummm noooo on the scent glands.. I'm a wimp. It has to be done but I'm hoping the vet tech will do it when I take him for his nails to be trimmed!
And Brandy- I knowwww. I just love him so much!! I hope you feel better soon. I was sick last week and it gets in the way of so many things. 

Well, guys, here comes a vent.
Christmas.
My hubby and I have kids by former marriages, they are all grown up so that's not a problem. we have our 4 year old together.

Every single year since getting together, we have gone to his family's house for the huge dinner at NOON.. rush rush rush..

as you may or may not know, I grew up with German tradition which means our xmas is on xmas eve but hubby can't wrap his head around that tradition so it has gone by the wayside.

This year I'm feeling a little bit resentful. I want to have some of my tradition in our life and I don't don't DON'T want to go to his family's mega (at least 25 people there)dinner at noon this year!!! they have always called me "different" "weird" etc.. so it's stressful anyway.. but also.. I want us to start our own traditions.

I hate obligation and I think if I'm obligated to do something that takes away the whole "Christmas Rocks!!" feeling. I want it to feel special and unique to our new family.

Any ideas? or should I just suck it up and do what everyone wants me to do.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 18, 2010)

Trist its tough breakin a HOliday tradition like that...hm...i dont think ur aloud to start ur own until u get old and crabby...ur not there yet..hehe..but i do think that ur hubby needs to respect ur german tradition too.cant u guys do a little of both...?.
and who cares if ur different or weird...we like u that way...

ur stressing about family get togethers ..and im sitting here jealous....i wish i had family to do that with.....last year after Matt and i did our gift thing..i took cuda out and laid a couple patches of rubber down...that always leaves me with a wicked smile:nasty:


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Lisa 

I'm sorry I don't think lately about things like people wishing they had family close  eye opening moment for me and now I feel like a spoiled brat.

I'm going to try being grateful for what I do have. There is a lot worse out there. I have got to remember that!!

I think a lot of it came down to low self esteem too.
They have a secret santa thing that is supposed to be a limit of 20 dollars.. most people spend hundreds.. gulp. so, we feel like pulsating blood red *look at us* thumbs.
so, it's our own self esteem that is getting in the way.

We did decide to do both and to alternate xmases so that will work. 

We go to his family every year. His family isn't keen on me either lol I think there is a pattern here 

and my sister lives about 5 hours away and my parents go to her place. my sister and I.. well let me put it this way.. we are oil and water..lol

she doesn't like my choices in lifestyle so we avoid each other  

so... we decided that we will totally mix it up and do a bit of everything including start our own trads which I am stoked about.

and if it doesn't work, maybe I'll fly down to you and you can lay a couple of patches of rubber down with me there too lol


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 18, 2010)

:nasty::nasty:
(this wud be us.hehe)


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 20, 2010)

I did something very difficult this weekend.. and I have mixed feelings but it was the right thing to do. My nephew on my hubby's side is training to be a vet tech. He has horses on his farm, goats, homing pigeons, rescued parrots, rescued ferrets, and now he has Coconut.

He says we can come anytime to see him. He keeps his animals healthy and very loved.

I am not a rehomer, never have been and am against it normally.

But I went in way over my head. I also jumped too soon after Tahli's death. Coconut reminded me of that time period. Not Coconut's fault.
It was mine. 

So, I am feeling sad on one hand. guilty on the other and also grateful that a person who loves animals that much and has so much knowledge and is in the family wanted Coconut the minute he saw him.

He is being neutered the first week of January. I talked to him this morning and Coconut was chilling on the couch. That alleviates some of my worry.

We're going up in a few days to see him ( we'll be there for xmas visits too).

So blahhh.. I understand if you all think I'm a meanie or cruel or disloyal but my intentions are not that. I needed to do the best for my family and Coconut. He is a bunny with loads and loads of energy. he will be able to sprint and binkie all day to his heart's content.

he is still my bunny and his name is NOT being changed. 
For that I am grateful.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 20, 2010)

I hope this works..

[ame=http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=475379216817]http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=475379216817[/ame]


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm trying again. this is a video of cassie the clawless cat, my daughter and phineas tonight. there's no sound because of the archaic design of my present camera.. it shows the cuteness of my babyboy..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VTuKCrCQHE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VTuKCrCQHE[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNZFxaHvd8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNZFxaHvd8E[/ame]


----------



## Nikki_Shortstuff (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh my gosh, great videos, how cute!!! :inlove:


----------



## Nela (Dec 21, 2010)

:hug2:Trist :hug2:,

I'm sorry to hear that you rehomed Coconut. I can understand what happened though. Of course, it's always hard to hear of buns being rehomed but I can sympathize. Please don't beat yourself up too much about it. At least he is in a good home and you can still get updates on him. I think I can see a few reasons why it didn't work right for you and yours but sometimes making another tough decision is the only way to fix things. It's especially easy to do something like that when you are hurting so much. Please keep your chin up,it will be okay. :flowerskiss:


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you Nela for understanding how hard it was. I felt bad for Coconut on so many levels. He is the bunny with the most energy, he needed way more run time and my husband's nerves were completely shot.

I ended up speaking to a woman on a park bench about it the day before. it was one of those random weird meetings. I went for a walk to calm myself down ( towards my husband). The woman worked for the Spca as a volunteer. 

She was mentioning about different breeds of specifically dogs and how she had had a jack russel terrior and how they were (most of the time )high energy dogs and not the dog for everyone.

She said that people need to research the breeds before they get certain animals and not many people do that so they get a breed that doesn't fit their lifestyle and the animals are not getting what they need.

So, I went home and thought about it and how hubby was saying there were too many bunnies and his nerves were shot.
I looked at Coconut and thought about my nephew wanting him and I thought about the woman who told me about the energy levels and traits of certain breeds and made the hardest decision.

I'm not trying to blame my husband but he couldn't take it and his constant complaining and stressing was getting to me too bad. He told me all the time, you got Coconut too soon. I know he was right. I am sure had I been solo, I could have made it work.

I could have changed the run/play time for Coconut to really late at night because my 4 year old was terrified of him and his energy so I had to wait until she went to bed to let him run and that was when my husband was home and Coconut stressed him out.

I was feeling the division between my hubby and me over Coconut. With his schedule and me wanting/waiting for him to be somewhere else so I could let Coconut out and to wait for my daughter to be in bed..was making me crazy.

BunBun is very laid back and so is Phineas.
My daughter isn't afraid of either of them, and my husband's nerves are fine when they are out.

So, I made a family decision but let me tell you, even though I know Coconut is much much much happier with people who adore animals too and he is a solo bun who is being spoiled and is uncaged.. it is very very hard. If he wasn't with family there is no way I could have let him go but I know my husband and I would have had major problems in our marriage.

Blah.


----------



## Nela (Dec 21, 2010)

You know Trist, I may get bashed for saying this, but it wouldn't have been worth that kind of tension on your marriage. I understand some people will say 'Oh rabbits are family members' and I agree to a certain extent. However, being that you don't live solo, it's important that your husband also enjoy his home. I can understand that it may have become too much for him, especially with a giant around. Three boys, none neutered, having pee contests? It's ok on a farm, but it can be really hard in a home. I understand, you probably could have found ways since you wanted to make it work. However, it's best that you not carry that strain. 

I try to remind people that they shouldn't put pets before their own family though many don't feel the same. I think it is nice when it's a joint decision. Of course I did sneak in the guinea pig but I knew Jeff would be okay with it in the end. He even got me the other himself. As for myself, with my own allergies, it means that Jeff has to take care of the pets a whole lot more and you know, there are times when he's tired and just would rather relax. That was another thing I considered when I made the decision to rehome the two.

ItÂ´s hard and oftentimes it can downright suck. That's what happens when you have a family though, you can't ignore everyone else around and living in a home with such negative energy will make you miserable. I'm sorry he was on the receiving end and was rehomed to it but he has a good home still. He could have ended up anywhere else had he been taken by someone else so in the end, that bunny was lucky to be taken by you. 

Much love!


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 21, 2010)

Nela-- thank you so much :big kiss:


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm happy to say that BunBun's ear looks very close to normal. His fur has almost completely grown back. He is eating me out of house and home though which is weird for him, he seems to be keeping up with Finn.

I've been worried about him even though there is nothing wrong with him. It's the time of year we lost our first lop, Simon, who is hard to talk about. He was an amazing bunny. We had him for quite a long while. It's been five years since he passed on but today feels like it just happened.

Thinking of you, little Simon..sweet little man to the very last moment.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 24, 2010)

As I wrote on Nela's Blog, we will be seeing Coconut tomorrow. I don't know if I am more excited about Xmas or seeing him  He is doing great, being spoiled rotten and is uncaged like I like my bunnies to be. They are still having a few poop issues but my nephew-in-law is getting him neutered the second week of January.

It's been very hard and I feel judged. I thought my 4 year old would grow out of being terrified since she has never had problems with BunBun or had any when Phineas arrived but the terror over Coconut didn't go away. She would scream at night, " MAMA close my door so Coconut doesn't come in"

I am an extremely sensitive person to people and to animals and I did not want Coconut feeling unwelcome or just stressed out by stressed out people.

People often say how animals are our children too and that's true to some extent but my 4 year old is my actual human child whose psyche and spirit and talents are being developed so she can grow into a productive, creative girl/woman.

She had to come first as did my marriage. I thought I could handle it all and I did for awhile but it was wearing me down. 

My son got ill again and I had to go to his house often which meant Coconut was caged because no one else could handle him. He was my bunny not everyone else's and I took full responsibility for him. 

If I were on my own with no humans with their need for sleep and a stressfree environment I could have kept this high high energy bunny but the reality is I do have a family and they were becoming stressed out.

Funny I feel the need to defend myself and my decision.
It makes me upset and angry. It wasn't easy to make that decision. Just like people who for whatever reason, must place their baby for adoption. People judge. I have to get used to that but I am one for compassion and there are many sides to a story.

It makes me saddened about the whole human race that people are not willing to be openhearted at a time when someone else is going through something even if they don't agree with it.

I made the decision to take Coconut out of grief and grief can skew many things. Losing Tahli was excrutiating. When my grandmother died, my father went out and bought a new computer and everyone was so shocked including me. Grief does strange things to people and we don't think rationally.

I also have this save the world syndrome going on and I wanted to save Coconut.. instead, he spent too much time in a cage because my daughter was becoming more afraid of him.

That's NOT the life I want for any rabbit of mine. People have cages for animals and even though I don't like the thought, I don't judge people on it. It's their life and their choice.

I honour that.

I would rather take AWESOME care of the bunnies whose quiet dispositions match my own that make it easy for me to balance my whole life which most people don't know about.

To have two bunnies (separately) lay at my feet in bunny bliss and binky through the house after I have cried enough guilt tears over what my son goes through year after year despite medication, is healing for me and for them because the gratitude I feel for the silent compassion I feel from my bunnies and the strong bond I have with them is surely felt by them.

I had considered leaving the forum but then thought nope, I like it here and I want to show off the bunnies. I'm getting a new cam after xmas which promises to be a good one with mega optical zoom. I can't wait.

Anyway, that's an update of the difficult emotions I've been going through.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 25, 2010)

To my Sweet Gypsygirl ! my sister from afar...Have a Merry Christmas!!..hugs Lis


----------



## Nela (Dec 25, 2010)

Trist, focus on the positive. Don't let yourself feel worse. It's Christmas! :biggrin2:Merry Christmas to you and yours!!! Lots of love and hugs. :biggrin2:


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas Lisa and Nela!  so far it's been great and I feel better  We got to see Coconut and he seemed happy to see us  My new cam will be here on monday ( I hope) and then look out!! bunny pics on the way!!

I hope everyone is having a rocking Christmas. My daughter made mine. She got me everything she knew I was interested in ( well didn't get me a bunny lol) but it showed me how thoughtful she is. I was in happy blissed out tears just to know that this girl of mine at 19 is so sensitive and kind.

She didn't have to get a thing but she worked extra shifts etc and what a surprise!!

She did the same for everyone in the family. She really took their hearts into account. I'm just so proud of her.
:heartbeat:


----------



## Bunny parents (Dec 26, 2010)

We wish you a Bunny Christmas
We wish you a Bunny Christmas 
We wish you a Bunny Christmas 
and a Hoppy New Year !

All the best for you, my friend.

Love, 
Vircia
arty:


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh Vircia thank you!! All the best to you too  xo


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 26, 2010)

one more day until my camera WOOHOOOOOO!! can't wait can't wait!!! 
I'm sitting here with my hands, fingers, forehead and cheeks covered by stickers of faeries, BUNNIES, horses and crowns. Apparently my hurricane ( aka 4 year old) decided she wants to be a tattoo artist like my oldest daughter..
I'm NOT supposed to take them off.
How am I supposed to manage that? lol


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 26, 2010)

Your 19 yr old sounds awesome!!
I'm glad you guys had a great Christmas :hugsquish:

I wish you were closer I would so get your daughter to tattoo me, I've been itching for a new one.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 26, 2010)

She is awesome.. moody but awesome.. I think moody goes along with the artist thingie and her age cause sometimes I could just cheerfully shake her with the eye rolling but she is a sweetie LOL

You know Brandy - despite being able to get a tat and it would be a good one, I don't have one ...yet. Me, the "bohemian- like to think- I'm a free spirit" chick LOL

Maybe this coming year. I'm just so fussy about what I want.
What's your tat?
Do you have a pic??
I want to see it!!!!!


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 26, 2010)

I have 2, I have one on my upper left arm that's a purple/pink sun, I was 15 when I got it, LOL I went to visit my Mom in Ontario and she was giving me $100.00, she told me I could get a tattoo or buy clothes, of course at 16 I wanted the tattoo. I now wish it was in a different spot and a different tat but it's memories.

Then I have Japanese writing on my right ankle, it means "father" I got it for my Dad cause he was getting mad I was into tattoos and piercings, I had my tongue pierced twice, my eyebrow, my smily (the little piece of skin that hangs on your gums) and my cl!t, he was liking it so I got one for him, LOL

I have no piercings at all now and I don't miss them but I sure would love to have a new piece done, would like something with the boys names, I want it big, like cover my whole right forearm.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 26, 2010)

HOLY PINCUSHION BRANDY!!..u made me cringe a little bit....
 id luv another tat also..i have a tribally one with a flower wrapped around my ankle..(kinda ugly) but at the time i thought it was kewl...i also have had my eyebrows and my full lips(on my face thank u) done...those have since faded but ill never do that again..oh the pain ....the pain....and im pretty good with my tolerance to pain...but my lips were hella painful ..theres alot of nerves in there...my next tat is gonna be the Plymouth emblem and im gonna put it on the back of my neck...in honor of my cuda....been thinkin of a bunny tat also but i havent found anything that i wud like yet..i dont want a fluffy ,sweet bunny ,,but i also dont want an evil looking one either...
i couldnt figure out what (the piece of skin on ur gums was ,,but Matt showed me...Brandy that is a little out there my friend.....im not even gonna comment on the next piercing u said u had...**cringe**..hehe,u are a WILDCHILD!
i have the little chunk of ear pierced towards the front of my ear. i cant remember what the heck its called...so ill blow up a pic so u can see,,maybe Brandy can tell me what its called....

heres my huuuge face..






the blacked out part of my pic on the lower ride side was an eyeball...i was being hugged and when i cropped the pic down this eyeball was in the corner...looked kinda wicked..hehe.


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 26, 2010)

It is called a Tragus 

I wanted mine done as well but never got that far, I met Craig and he hated the piercings so I took then out, however I kept the below the belt one until I had to remove it for my breast reduction....here I was laying on my bed, Craig between my legs with a pair of pliers and I had my best friend (who is also a member here) on the phone for moral support, LOL

The smily one was cool because it was a hoop with a bead so when I smiled you could see the bead sitting in between my 2 front teeth, LOVED it.

I always got a kick out of the doctors/nurses when I was giving birth, they would walk in and be like, "OK, I'm going to check on things" lift the blanket and I usually got a "WOW, I wasn't expecting that" or "Well what do we have here?"

haha it was so funny.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 26, 2010)

Brandy! Lisa named you right..Wildchild for sure LOL wow! gutsy! teeheee loved your stories 

I didn't know that piercing was called a Tragus, it looks awesome on you Lisa. Very pretty 

I have had all my children...unmedicated, no epidural, no nothing.. mucho pain... but you wouldn't catch me getting my nether regions pierced lol OW!


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 26, 2010)

I had all 3 of my boys natural as well...no drugs at all, not even an IV and Tysin was 9lbs 10z, LOL

The piercer was HOT so I kept going back and getting random things pierced, hahahaha Andre was his name and I was in love with him for a few mths, haha

Wild Child is an understatement, if my children do HALF of what I did I am in BIG trouble.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 26, 2010)

They always do more then half of what we did. My daughter was wilder than me when she was 15- 16 and I thought I was crazy rebellious and wild. nope, she beat me by a mile. 

Good luck  cause it's in the blood 

All of her piercings are now removed. She kept having them done coming home to shock me with them and I would look and say, " oh I like, really nice!" ( they were cute) but it kind of disappointed her when I didn't react with horror like her friends' moms.

My stepdaughter has "every" possible piercing done. Her father is horrified, I like them and her strong spirit. I like wildchildren in case no one noticed 

Me? I just skipped the country at sixteen and went to europe on my own but that's a whole other story for another day but I had no piercings so maybe that doesn't count as wild just a bit odd lol


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 26, 2010)

I wished I had done something like go to Europe but I was too involved with boys, drugs, alcohol and parties....

I had a miscarriage at 14 and it went all down hill from there..

BUT I am a different person today, I look back at the old me and you would never think I was the same person.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 26, 2010)

Going through that stuff makes for a stronger kinder person if you come through it and out of it. I had a 18 week miscarriage at the same age.. weird coincidence. it messed me up really bad.

But I got through it too. I never did go to university though. I managed to somehow make it through high school after quitting a few times but I have no regrets. I worked hard, saved money, went to europe and then to nyc and then back again. Travelling was my escape I guess.

unfortunately that hasn't changed  the restlessness I mean. I don't have the time or resources to travel these days. I haven't been to Europe since 1999.

So, I write books instead.. now..if only a publisher would say ok, I'd be gone in a flash, kids, bunnies, cats in tow. oh wait I suppose hubby would have to come?? that might be a challenge. he is mister couch potato. love him to bits but there is not one drop of gypsy blood in him


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 26, 2010)

I so hope you get published someday, I wish I could write books, I had my fortune told one day and she told me I should be an author but my mind is all over the place all the time but I do have a wicked imagintation, LOL

I'm a homebody, I always say I like travelling but once I get there I can't wait to get back home so I'm guessing I don't really like it, haha I have no interest in ever leaving Canada.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 26, 2010)

well imo, canada ROCKS! otherwise I would have stayed elsewhere  I had a chance to move to the netherlands with my lover of 4 years but I couldn't settle there either.. so I think Canada will always be my homebase but still..the north winds blow ( like in chocolat teeheee).

Brandy write children's books! I do that when my brain is scattered because it's easier for those brain farty days! I bet you'd be a great writer.

My novels?? oy. they end up scaring me half to death before I finish them lol. why can't I write fluffy romance?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 27, 2010)

geez i deleted that freakin HUUUGE face pic like an hour ago from photobucket....but its still freakin there....bigger then ever...dammitman.


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 27, 2010)

I've thought about and Craig is an awesome drawer so I know together we do some stuff BUT it's to get in the right mind set, I used to write alot of short stories when I was a kid but then it stopped....you never know what will happen someday.

Lisa, you are gorgeous, you should have left the picture up there :hugsquish:


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 27, 2010)

yes, LISA.. Brandy is right!!! It was such a beautiful picture!! grrrrrrr...


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 27, 2010)

You getting snow, Tris??

I can barely see out my window it's snowing soooo hard.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 27, 2010)

I.am.so.frustrated. the new camera is choosing not to install itself on the computer. everything is internal, there is no disk with it... grrrrrrrrrr.... hubby went to bed because he was standing in line since 2 this morning so I'm trying to figure it out myself!!!

AND... I couldn't sleep last night because it was just me and the hurricane and the pets.. finally I fell asleep at 4 30.. I feel cat paws on my back.

I think, " oh god manu, not nowwwwwww" but then I noticed the binky type foot movements and the speed of it. I then felt weight on my back.. I gently moved and there was Phineas.. looking straight at me.

He had jumped the baby gate despite the beads down which used to scare him into staying put. he jumped over and through the beads.

Going by the trails of poop, he had been in my oldest girl's room.. there are 5 poops on her bed.. the trail goes into the bathroom and then he ends up on me.

LOL

He had quite a time for himself. THANK GOD I HAD BUNBUN in a cage last night. I keep my bedroom door closed all the time so he is never caged but last night put him in ( he was NOT happy) and left my bedroom door open because I'm a wimp when hubby isn't here.

me


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm a wimp when I'm alone as well and I would have had all the kids in bed with me, hahaha

Phineas was just saying "Hi, Mama"
Hope you get the camera figured out soon :hugsquish:


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 27, 2010)

I've given up on keeping Finn in his kitchen LOL. He has been doing great all day with not pooping and especially not peeing. He is so happy. The problem is BunBun has been caged ALL day  because hubby wanted the window in the bedroom opened because he was hot and he needed the door open for a breeze B.S. he wanted Finn to visit him on the bed.

The cam takes AMAZINGGGGG pics. OMG.. still haven't been able to install the software which allows me to put the pics on my computer though GOD!!!! so I think it's because my computer is too slow. I may have to use my dad's for pic installation. Thank god tehy live up the street!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 27, 2010)

phin on ur back ..i luv it!!..i wish i could have free roaming buns...when i have flash out and everybody blocked by the Nic fence ..i call flashie and it is the single most precious thing to see a little bunny come running when u call and peek his head around the bedroom door at u..HI MOM!!..oh just melts my heart into a blubbery puddle ....even funnier when he shoots into my room onto my bed like a locomotive!!.all u see is an orange blur...thats what he does if anybodies taking a nap and hes out...booger stomps on ur head with his big hoppers...and just sits there trying to balance on ur head..hes a boog...
trist how much u think phin weights so far?.hes gonna be a big dude ya know ..sitting on ur back while ur sleeping is prob not gonna be comfy..hehe


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 27, 2010)

bahahahhaa oh flashie! :heartbeat:

I would estimate finn as being about 8 lbs? he is heavier than BunBun who is 5 lbs. My hubby thinks he is closer to 10 but I can't believe he would weigh that much!

I figured out the camera!! Pics are a comin' YAY!!


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 28, 2010)

some pics I took tonight 










sigggh.. look at my babyboy xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoox :inlove:


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 28, 2010)

Finn's abode






apples because I was messing around with the camera YAY!!


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 28, 2010)

Trist what a great camera u have!!,,take some major closeups of Phin ..i love seeing closeups of buns..they are such perfect little critters...i think phin is gonna be a big guy ..more pics more pics more pics!


----------



## Nela (Dec 28, 2010)

:shock:

I made myself a nice plate of christmas leftovers. Settled into the livingroom with the laptop, food, and snuggy thinking I would catch up on things I missed over the weekend...

But holy moly!

Y'all are crazy! Why would anyone voluntarily get that many needles?! :shock:LOL. Don't get me wrong, I think it's cool that you all are free-spirited and have attitude but geez, there was no warning. Hehehehe. I respect all of you for your insane pain tolerance I'm the opposite. I'm the boring child. The miss goody-two-shoes. The whimp. I'd bore you all to death if I haven't already 

Great pics! It's so nice to watch my boy grow


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 28, 2010)

Awwww, LOVE the new pics of Finn :heartbeat: I'm so glad you got your new camera figured out arty0002:

Nela, hahaha you're too funny!


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 28, 2010)

Nela, you moved to the Netherlands!!!! Changing countries is gutsy! and.. there is nothing boring about you! I missed you when I didn't see any posts from you!

Lisa- I will totally get closeups!! I'm so excited. I have to figure out how to use the optical zoom with the motion setting because he has actually gotten very adventurous and to get him to be still is almost impossible. everytime I put it on motion and go to put it on optical zoom it says" conflicting settings" I've NEVER had this with any other camera so it's really frustrating!

And..he's laying down, I click ( I never ever use the flash I HATE it) and he goes hmmm mama what is THIS? and up he goes. If you could see all the blurry pics I have just to get a few semi non blurry ones lol

Brandy, isn't he sweet!! but omg I'm not sure where my laid back boy went. I put an Ikea pantry which is way over 6 ft tall in front of the baby gate which is behind the Pantry and I can hear him. BOOM BOOM BOOM, he is leaping to hit the pantry to get it out of the way so he can be out at night.

He plays chase with the Hurricane. He loves it. He fetches a small cloth on occasion. He has become very very veryyyy active.

I read on another thread in behaviour about rubbing a bit of ivory soap on things so they don't pee on it and it works thank god! I just rub the soap on the couch and my chairs in the livingroom so there is no pee stress anymore.

I don't put a lot, you can't even see it and I can't smell it when I sit down but Finn must because he jumps down as quickly as he jumps up.

oops the hurricane is calling, gotta run for a few minutes


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 28, 2010)

other excitement not bunny related but I'm stoked. I'm off to buy my 7th wig, Finally found a blond one ( i'm naturally blond well with some grey shhhhhhhhh  and I am going to dread it because I miss them sooooo much!! yayayayaya!! off I go  thanks to the gift certificate from my babydoll daughter. ok i'm going with names, enough of not saying them.
my oldest girl is Nadia. My son is Alex and my hurricane is Sophie  bye for now guys!


----------



## Nela (Dec 28, 2010)

Wigs? Why wigs? And woohooo you're getting dreads! :biggrin2:Lol, I did move here but I'couldn't do it without Jeff coming to pick me up *Hugs* I'm glad I don't bore you. Lol. 

So... I'm a hurricane?


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 28, 2010)

yes, I would say that you, Lisa, Brandy, Sophie and I are hurricanes! 
wigs...hmm.. I love hair and I chopped mine all off and hateeee it!!!! I am samson, i need long hair for strength 
I bought so many wigs trying to find a style that fit what my hair used to look like. and I found it!!! yay, it's on my head!  and they had a 30% off day today and nadia had gotten me an 80 gift certificate so with the cap thingie for under it, this 120 dollar wig cost me 18 WOOHOOOOOOO!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 29, 2010)

i THINK Nelas name is Sofie also thats why she said that hehe..

my boyfriends daughters name is Sofia too...i call her Sof,Sofie,Soferina,Soferoo,and sometimes the Sofmeister.

Trist u canNOT tease us with this wig thing ..and not show us what the heck ur wearing on ur head!!...u know im picturing the wig my grandma used to wear...u gotta get this image out of my head....i beg of uuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Nela (Dec 29, 2010)

Yep, Sophie it is :biggrin2:

Lisa, she's lucky... My nickname was sofa :expressionlessLOL

By the way,

Pics or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 29, 2010)

My daughter gets Soph.. arggh. I wanted a name that no one could shorten but THAT didn't happen 

and I will post pics of my new wig which is undreaded right now but I will be beginning the "dreading" next week. It's SOOOO much work uggh. I'm thinking of maybe taking it to someone rather than do it all myself!

bahahahahha Lisa, your grandma's wig teeheeee.

So, Nela, can I call you Sophie now ?


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 29, 2010)

here are the mug shots  without flash because it makes it look SO shiny that it looks like I plopped one of daughter's barbie hair on my head when the normal setting is used bahahah. I might post an unaltered pic just for fun


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 29, 2010)

trying again.


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 29, 2010)

That's a wig?? Wow you would never ever know it!
You're sooooo pretty :hugsquish: So are you putting dreads in the wig? Or your real hair? 

It doesn't take much to confuse me, LOL


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm going to put dreads in the wig. I don't like uber shiny hair and I miss teh dreads so bad. I wish I could put them in my hair but it's Sinead O'connor short yup yup it is arggh.

Thanks for the compliment. it's a day when I need one. omg can you say grumpy?? that would be me LOL my family is giving me wide berth teeheeeeee


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 29, 2010)

I had no idea you could put dreads in a wig!

You learn something new everyday, LOL
I'm cranky as well today, hahaha


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 29, 2010)

and..... I don't know what to do about Phineas!!!!!! omg that boy bahahahahah, he found a way past the beads, past the babygate through a space beside the pantry that is blocking.. the beads,, the babygate.. and that space is only as wide as my hand or less and he can NOT be contained..

so that meant he would have had to jump or climb ( I should have called him MONKEY) over the babygate, aim it all right so he could get through that space. ONE SMART BUNNY.. omg I love him so much.

He hasn't peed except on Sophie's bed woooops 
but he has left the livingrooom alone.
The bathroom has little poops in it but that's pretty much it for a bunny that found an escape at around 2 this morning.

He's the only thing making me calm right now lol I think I'm menopausal or something. this is one strange bad mood lol


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 29, 2010)

Brandy- did your dad get any news on his pup?
That's been bothering me all day. It's so infuriating and sad.


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 29, 2010)

Nope, nothing yet :'(


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 29, 2010)

hubba hubba Trist u are one HOTTIE!!!..thank u for getting my grandmas wig image out of my head.it was brutal i tell ya.......that wigs looks very SASSY!!!!!!..i can NOT WAIT to see the dreads!!!!!!!!
i have no idea how dreads are done..i thought u just didnt comb ur hair ...ever...and it eventually just dreaded....?????????


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 29, 2010)

That's how my friend did his, he just stopped brushing...lol


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 29, 2010)

lol lisa.. it's been a long time since I was called a hottie but thanks lol as I told brandy, what a moody *** I am today.
now I have a grandma wig image in MY head 
some people do dreads naturally but I don't like when they are all different sizes and look really unkempt. I like the hand done ones. You back comb each one inch section tightly then tear from the bottom and back comb again and then from the top by your root you palm roll down and repeat and repeat and repeat and did I say repeat already lol it's a long very very long process but I'll have help. 

I will take a pic when they are done but it will take me at least a week yikes lol

I'm in such a bad mood that I should really do it tonight. I could probably get it down with this mood of mine


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 29, 2010)

oh im so excited to see when ur done!!..
i can relate with the bad mood thing....matts mom is here for a week...now dont get me wrong i like her i really do but..having 2 women in the same house who are used to running a household will run into issues right?..she is a fabulous cook and i myself ...stink at it..so she cooks and i clean after her ...well she uses EVERY utensil that i have and i swear to god she uses every plate and every freakin measuring device...the dishwasher gets filled up from just her breakfast cooking...so im washing dishes all freakin day...by hand and i hate it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and i swear to god if she puts another dish away by tossing it in the cubbard from 3 ft away at 6am in the freakin morning the furs gonna flyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!
lack of sleep leaves me in a lovely mood.


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 29, 2010)

How come you're in a mood?? Mine was because I didn't get enough sleep last night but then I had a nap this afternoon and I feel all better now, haha actually now I wanna clean and I'm thinking about pulling my fridge/stove and china cabinet out and cleaning all in behind and underneath them 

But it's just a thought, Im sure it will pass


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 29, 2010)

o.m.g Lisa and here I thought I had a bad day!! no waaaay could I deal with that. My jaw would be sore from having to clamp it shut all day  and my hair would dread all on its own from the built up agitation lol.
I see lots of burning rubber in your near future. Me? i'm just going to go snap happy in a few minutes. I'm doing a photo shoot of nadia so i have to put her make up on. That will take my mind of my messy day.
except I keep forgetting which settings and exposures I'm taking because I hate auto shoot. I have to make things difficult and unique you know 
This time I'm taking notes on what I did. There is a problem when there are too many options lol.
ok I'm babbling now. all the pressure has gone to me brain.
peace out.


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 29, 2010)

Brandy, I think I'm starting menopause I've never been so aggravated in my whole life!!! plus not enough sleep lately, i've been too excited about my camera and just how good things have been going and then today I just snapped. maybe the wig was too tight? muhahaha.

but you know cleaning might be the way to go. I took my xmas tree down today so there is lots to do. I know it's early but I just wanted things back to normal which is to say abnormal in my household. I can't very well change furniture around every two days if a tree is in the way


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 29, 2010)

hahahaha..my tree was taken down Christmas night..snicker snicker....Matt was like but my MOM hasnt seen it yet...yea well shes like 65 yeears old ...shes seen MANY a Christmas trees in her day......shell be ok....maybe thats why shes launching my dishes around so freakin early in the morning....son of a....i outta.....

photoshoot?? sounds like fun


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 29, 2010)

lisa you crack me up!!!! why I outta bahahahaha LOL

photo shoot didn't happen. my son came over and we yakked yakked yakked..not threw up yakked, talk yakked. that is a word, right? told you I've gone giddy from overtiredness.


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 29, 2010)

You're late Tristana, mine came down boxing day, hahahaha


----------



## Nela (Dec 30, 2010)

:shock:Y'all took down your trees already??? Wow! But but but... They're so purdy and soothing. No wonder y'all are grumpy! Just kidding really. I was a ....... myself yesterday. I still have my tree so I'm a ..... with a pretty tree at least. :coolness:

I feel for you Flash Gordon, I really do! My ex-fiance's mother was greek. And I mean greek from Greece. None of that mixed american/canadian greek heritage crap either. The real deal. The 3 of us lived together in my ONE bedroom appartment for a little over 2 years. Greek, mother-in-law, one room... Oh the repressed memories. :expressionlessI still think a lot of my anger issues come from that time There is a rule of thumb, no two women should ever be in the same kitchen... Or was it no two women should work on the same spaghetti sauce? Anyway, something like that. :expressionlessLol.One week, you could do it! If not, we won't testify :biggrin2:

I love the wig! I can't wait to see it dreaded. :biggrin2:I am completely clueless as to how it all works but I'm glad you know what you are doing. Hehehe. We're all kept hanging for a week though... Bah! I'm not so good at the 'waiting' thing but I forgive you 

Trist, of course you can call me Sophie :biggrin:You can even call me Soph. Lol. I get that a lot too. Actually 'Sophie' is my shortened name as it really is 'Sophie-Anne' That's only used when I'm in trouble though... :expressionlessOr at the doctor's... Or... Anyway, usually not in good circumstances 

*Sneaks off with Phineas...*


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 30, 2010)

HAHAHAHA, I can picture the kitchen thing so clearly you should write a book, Sophie 

I took the tree down because of the mood my hubby was in and I was in.. omg. Phineas is being a handful but I kind of like his badness..shhhhh.. but Hubby is being a poop ( pun intended) I forgot the ivory soap yesterday for the couch and Finn peed on it oopps 

I cleaned it up so there was a wet spot but it was soap and water not pee anymore.

The place was a mess in general. I was overwhelmed and I asked if he would mind if I just laid down and he could take over with sophie. he said sure so I go to lay down and he is leaving the bedroom and banged into BunBun's night cage.. He tried not to swear and made it as far as the livingroom, then he stepped on a few hard poops and let it fly.. then he sat down in the cleaned wet spot and it pushed him over the edge and he started wigging out.

So, I fly out of bed and I fly into him..
I said pick the poops up yourself then!! They weren't everywhere just a few here and there and I can't chase after Finn everytime he drops one because he always drops one 

BunBun is not bad at all. He might drop one or two but he knows where to go.

So, we had a big fight. I had been in a mood anyway and it was the last straw. So out of sheer anger, the place got cleaned. And... I remember Lisa saying that if they can't see a way out, they won't try so I put the babygate where it always is, and I put up a sheet in the doorway and put it on the outside and Finn stayed in the kitchen alllll night with NOT ONE ACCIDENT!!!!!

YAY, thank you Lisa for that tip a long time ago 

And Sophie, don't you sneak off with my Finn!! You can sneak off with my hubby though bahahaha.. long enough for him to hang out with Jeff and complain about us and then we will have tea and coffee and compare notes


----------



## tristaw. (Dec 31, 2010)

pic of my day  oooh love love


----------



## Momto3boys (Jan 1, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh that's a great pic :heartbeat:

Happy New Year arty:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 1, 2011)

AWESOME PIC !! it dont get no cuter then that...


----------



## Nela (Jan 3, 2011)

:inlove:

LOL I *could* write a book. I could make a whole tv series out of those few years. lol You can keep hubby though... Hehehe


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 9, 2011)

where u be?


----------



## tristaw. (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm around..just realllllly busy these days! mainly running after the stinker lol omg.. he is one bad bunny! he is into everything.. worse than a toddler.

and he thinks my chasing him out of things is a game..he dodges then comes back at me, then does it again and if I pay no attention, he bumps into me to start the game over again.

Poor BunBun, looks like it's back to my bedroom for him because he can run free in there. As long as no one opens the door. I'm going to get a sign that says DO NOT DISTURB when I want that door kept shut.

so, that's what I've been doing, along with a cool photo shoot of my oldest daughter.. awesome pictures if I do say so myself.. mind you she is gorgeous so that makes it easier


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 9, 2011)

sounds like ur enjoying ur camera !.
ahh the chase game...they luv it ....its fun for me for about 5 min...boy oh boy Flashie is the worst ..when he has free run of my room if he hears me pick up his poop box to put it back he knows its time to go back in his cage...soooo the game begins...he norm is in the middle of my king sized bed and no matter which way i go that stinker does a quick left...quick right...dodge dodge....which can become tiring..hehe..i always end up laughing tho cuz he does this hilarious thing when he takes off he goes so fast that his head falls behind for a min...its flippin the funniest thing ive ever seen a bunny do!!.its like riding on the back of a motorcycle and not realizing that ur taking off fast and ur head falls backwards,,,,i luv when he does that..hehe
so whens Bunbun goin in for his chop .??..life will be easier for everybody when this happens..


----------

